# SoCal Meetup!



## LilBitBit

I saw an old thread for this but nothing seemed to come of it. So my SoCal friends, let's meet up!

I know it's not warm, so the beach may be out of the question, but anyone want to try a snow day at Big Bear sometime around the beginning of the year? Say, the weekend of January 5?

Eventually it'd be cool to get a weekly/monthly thing going but for now let's start with that


----------



## Brave

I'm interested!!!!!! I've never been to Big Bear. Is it expensive? How long of a drive is it? 

There is a meetup group for San Diego Golden Retrievers, and once Bear has his rabies and last distempter, we plan on attending more events.  

I've love to see some San Diego people get together. I've seen a few on the board.


----------



## LilBitBit

Big Bear is about 2 and a half hours north-east? I imagine the ski resorts are expensive but I don't plan on strapping skis on Buddy anytime soon  I thought the location might work better for some of our Orange County friends as well, on the last thread I noticed a handful of LA-area members that couldn't quite make the drive that far south.

I keep wanting to PM you, I'm just waiting for Bear to get a little bigger! I'll PM you my cell number though, you can call or text me so we can meet up sometime.


----------



## Brave

I just assumed that sking was the only option at Big Bear since that's all I've ever heard about it.  

I PM'd you my number as well.  

I'm open to traveling to Big Bear... would this be a weekend kinda thing where we'd get a hotel, or is all the traveling done in one day? 

Thanks for letting me pester you! I'm so interested in play dates and meeting new people.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Do you know of somewhere in big bear they could all play? I'd be more inclined to meet up at dog beach one day, closer and probably just as exciting for the dogs


----------



## Max's Dad

While I am probably closer to Big Bear, I like the idea of a dog beach. I know there is a dog beach in Huntington Beach.


----------



## vcm5

So jealous! I wish I could come but I couldn't be further away if I tried! Have fun!


----------



## LilBitBit

I was thinking of making it a weekend getaway, so I would rent a cabin and people could meet and hang out at the cabin as well? Big Bear is just an idea, honestly. I'm more interested in meeting other dogs than in the location 

I'd love to do a dog beach, I just worry about that chilly water!


----------



## Brave

vcm5 said:


> So jealous! I wish I could come but I couldn't be further away if I tried! Have fun!


If only I could TELEPORT! I wish you could come too!!!!! You're always so much fun on the boards.


----------



## Max's Dad

I do not think the cold water will be a problem for the dogs. Not recommended for the humans, though. Right now it is in the 40's outside, and Max is happy to hang-out in the backyard. We have taken him swimming in this kind of weather.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I don't worry about the water temp at all...lol. If it's too cold for them they won't go in but ours have never had that problem at any time of year.


----------



## Brave

If we go to the beach, I'll have to bring 10 towels and hide them all in my trunk until it's time to go home, or Bear will get wet just to come run over and roll around with the towel. 

He's pretty shy about water, at the moment. Even the rain, he was SO UNHAPPY when I scooted him outside to potty on Thursday morning. Maybe y'all's pups can teach him to enjoy the water. At the very least it'll be comical to watch his reaction. 

Is there a dog beach that's pretty secluded or empty? Can I bring treats with me? Or will that incite a puppy riot? Bear is easily excited so i doubt he'll come when he's called. But I'm sure he'll follow his friends to Hawaii if need be.


----------



## Slowtea

I will not have a puppy for several months but eventually I would love to meet up! I'm in north county SD.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

None of the beaches in SD are crowded in the winter. Not sure about HB since it's the only one in OC.


----------



## TheresaD

We'd LOVE to but we're going to the show in Indio that weekend. 
And Dog Beach at HB is pretty busy, with LOTS of happy dogs. Parking can be challenging. Bring plenty of quarters, as it is metered parking.


----------



## Brave

goldenjackpuppy said:


> None of the beaches in SD are crowded in the winter. Not sure about HB since it's the only one in OC.


I'm dying to meet Smooch. I've seen her pictures, and she is BREATH TAKING.  


Are we open to a specific time on the weekends? I'm a morning person, but sometimes I like to sleep in.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Did we decide on a date? I may be at the Indio show one day as well the first weekend in Jan. I don't think I'm showing anything but may go to cheer on some friends. Is that the only weekend that works for people??? I would prefer early afternoon rather than early morning


----------



## Glassbuttercup

I would love to go!! I'll keep an eye on the thread to see the date and time!!


----------



## Max's Dad

The weekend of January 12-13 would be fine with me. Early afternoon would be best.


----------



## DanaRuns

I don't think my pup will be able to make it until late February or March. Too young. I won't even have him until the end of January. But I would love to have a meetup, and dog beach in HB is a perfect location. 

Or we could take over the dog park in Coto de Caza, which is always empty and is much nicer than most dog parks. And there is plenty of parking, it's always safe, we wouldn't have to worry about seriously dirty dogs, and the temps are nice.


----------



## TheresaD

DanaRuns said:


> I don't think my pup will be able to make it until late February or March. Too young. I won't even have him until the end of January. But I would love to have a meetup, and dog beach in HB is a perfect location.
> 
> Or we could take over the dog park in Coto de Caza, which is always empty and is much nicer than most dog parks. And there is plenty of parking, it's always safe, we wouldn't have to worry about seriously dirty dogs, and the temps are nice.


Oooooh, that is a great idea!


----------



## Max's Dad

Coto would work for me. Looks like a nice dog park. Also would be easier to find everyone.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Coto works for me too. Closer than HB


----------



## Brave

I'm game!!! I'm open for any weekend except for 1/26-1/27. Does anyone know the address?


----------



## goldenca

Ticket would love to meet other goldens. How far is the dog park from Los Angeles?
Can we do Sat. Afternoon...or Sunday afternoon? I too would love to meet Smooch.

Although, the beach might be fun....


----------



## wicamnca

Kayla and I would love to meet other goldens also! We have nosework class on Sunday afternoons so Saturdays would work the best for us.


----------



## DanaRuns

wicamnca said:


> Kayla and I would love to meet other goldens also! We have nosework class on Sunday afternoons so Saturdays would work the best for us.


Where in SoCal are there nosework classes? I'd be very interested in that. (For my dogs. I have a terrible nose, myself.  )


----------



## wicamnca

DanaRuns said:


> Where in SoCal are there nosework classes? I'd be very interested in that. (For my dogs. I have a terrible nose, myself.  )


We train with Penny Scott-Fox in Pasadena. Kayla seems to enjoy it. She is not always the fastest, but she always finds the odor. We are going for our NW1 title in HB on 1/13.

Scott-Fox Training - K9 Nose Work


----------



## LilBitBit

Wow, I'm glad this thread is so popular! So to put everything together, this is what I got from the last few posts:

The current plan is *the weekend of January 12 or 13* at *Coto de Caza*, sometime in the *afternoon*; it sounds like *Saturday the 12th* in the *afternoon *would work best for some of our members. There would be six, possibly seven, of us (plus partners/children/friends of course): *myself, Brave, wicamnca, goldenca, DanaRuns, goldenjackpuppy *and *Max's Dad**. *If this works well, perhaps a once a month thing at this same location? It's a little over an hour's drive for me but hey once a month I can afford the gas. 

*Goldenca, *whereabouts in LA? I did a basic Google search from LAX to Coto de Caza and it said an hourish depending on traffic?

Does this work for everyone so far? If so, let's choose a specific day and a time (and a picture person)!


----------



## Brave

I would like to volunteer my husband as backup picture person. He takes amazing photos of Bear. 

I'd prefer a saturday meeting (1/12) and in the afternoon (from 11 am to 4 pm) since we do have a nice drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I can bring my camera as well  The 12th is fine with me but I can't get there until around 2:00 on that day.


----------



## Max's Dad

Saturday, January 12th at 2pm would be fine with me. I think we definitely need DanaRuns, because she is the person who lives in Coto, and I believe it is a gated community. Lets try to get this all confirmed! Will need an address for Google Maps.


----------



## LilBitBit

It sounds like a date, then, so far! All we need is DanaRuns to give us a yay or nay. I'm excited to spend a Saturday surrounded by Goldens


----------



## Max's Dad

I sent a private message to DanaRuns. Hopefully we will get good news from her soon.


----------



## DanaRuns

Max's Dad said:


> I sent a private message to DanaRuns. Hopefully we will get good news from her soon.


And I got the private message! 

Okay, here's what everyone needs to do. Everyone who is coming needs to PM or email me their full name, so I can put everyone on the list to get into Coto de Caza. If you don't give me your name, you won't be able to get in. My email address is [email protected], oddly enough.

I will create the list and post it to the gate guards. Then you just get there, give them your name, and they will give you a pass to get in. I think if you ask them for directions to the dog park, they can actually print that out on your pass, for you. But I will post directions here when it gets closer.

Yay!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm SO jealous! I want to bring Ky & Bentley  Take lots of pics please


----------



## DanaRuns

Okay, I have started a party list for the gate guards. It's called the "GRF Meetup." I'm putting each of you on there. So far, I have only two names (goldenjackpuppy, I added your name without you requesting it).


----------



## Max's Dad

I sent private messages to those members who may have not seen the most recent messages on this thread, just to let them know about the upcoming meet.


----------



## Billabong

What a great thing to do! Alas, being outside the US will rule me out of such events - have fun and post up loads of photos!


----------



## LilBitBit

Your PM will be sent momentarily, Dana  

Do you need just the member/driver's name or do you need their name + any guests? (ex, spouses, children...)


----------



## DanaRuns

LilBitBit said:


> Your PM will be sent momentarily, Dana
> 
> Do you need just the member/driver's name or do you need their name + any guests? (ex, spouses, children...)


Just the member/driver will do fine.


----------



## goldenca

OK. I can't wait....or rather Ticket can't wait. She loves to run.
It will be great to meet everyone and their dogs. 
This is a great way to start the new year off.


----------



## DanaRuns

The list is up to five people, so far. C'mon folks, let's get this party going. 

The only thing bugging me is that I won't have our new puppy by then.  Just another reason to make this a monthly event. 

Now I really regret not having a pool. If I had a pool, we could have a great Golden pool party. Time to put one in!


----------



## Max's Dad

Max would love a pool party.  I think this is going to be a fun get-together.


----------



## goldenca

Ticket would love a pool party, too. She is ready...she has a doggie life vest for swimming.
She needs the practice.


----------



## TheresaD

Heh-heh-heh! We could overrun the country club and bring all of our dogs... The have a NICE pool and I'm sure they wouldn't mind... 
I AM SO EXCITED!!!!! :banana:


----------



## wicamnca

Woo Hoo! Can't Wait!


----------



## DanaRuns

I have six people on the guest list, so far. But what I really need to know is how many dogs are coming?

And we need to get more attendees up in this. Anyone you know who might want to come along?


----------



## Max's Dad

We are bringing one dog, Max. Counting you, that would be 7 humans?


----------



## DanaRuns

Max's Dad said:


> We are bringing one dog, Max. Counting you, that would be 7 humans?


I don't know how many humans. I have six humans on the list, but I don't know if people are coming singly or in pairs or groups. With me, it's both me and my partner, TheresaD. So if everyone else comes solo, that's 8 humans.

Since I'm hoping to provide some drinks for people, it would probably be a good idea to figure out how many humans there will be, huh? :doh:

I can't wait to meet Max! (And you too, David.  )


----------



## Dallas Gold

Well, I'm very tempted to put little Yogi in his Sherpa bag and fly him out to meet you guys! He's probably got a few more weeks of fitting in it so he can fly in the cabin! Y'all have fun and take photos!


----------



## Max's Dad

Good idea. My wife should be coming, so that would be 2 humans for me. I was going to bring some bottled waters . . .

I assume that the dog park has some kind of water source for the dogs?


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I was born in California and grew up in Huntington Beach. I wish I could come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Max's Dad said:


> I assume that the dog park has some kind of water source for the dogs?


Yes, it has an on-demand water bowl, so there is plenty of water for dogs. I'm thinking of installing one for margaritas at my house...


----------



## Max's Dad

Vinnie's Mom said:


> I was born in California and grew up in Huntington Beach. I wish I could come.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


The more the merrier! Happened to be in Huntington Beach the other day--it has changed a lot and while cool, was a very beautiful day.


----------



## DanaRuns

Vinnie's Mom said:


> I was born in California and grew up in Huntington Beach. I wish I could come.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I wish you could, too!


----------



## TheresaD

:banana:I just want to say that I am looking forward to meeting you all. And especially the doggies! :banana:


----------



## vrmueller

Oh, I wish Ruby & I could meet up with all of you. We are so close in San Clemente, but my son has a tennis tournament next weekend. If anything changes in the schedule, we might try & come.


----------



## Brave

I'll be bringing my DH. Let me know if I can help in any way. 

So two humans and one dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahdove

*Darn, sure wish we could join all of you.* *I know you will have a wonderful time.*

*Where exactly is the place you are meeting? I have never heard it and I have lived in Cali since 1972.*
*We are in the high desert, Palmdale, about an hour or so from LA.*


----------



## Max's Dad

Coto de Caza is in south Orange County, near Mission Viejo. Near the 5 Freeway and the 241 Toll Road.


----------



## sarahdove

Max's Dad said:


> Coto de Caza is in south Orange County, near Mission Viejo. Near the 5 Freeway and the 241 Toll Road.


*Thank you~~~ *

*I just looked it up. I have been down that way many times just never knew of that city.*


----------



## LilBitBit

Wow it looks like we have a couple more people coming, awesome  I'll be two humans and two dogs, and was planning on bringing a case of water - anything else we would need for our group?

Thirding the Golden pool party!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I will be there, likely with just one dog. Probably Smoochie


----------



## Glassbuttercup

I am so bummed. Marigold just came into heat on her birthday yesterday:doh: I guess I'll have to try for the next one I can't even manage to get out to any shows any time soon either. My husband is having back surgery on the 22nd, so I can't go to the show that next weekend, and then I'm having surgery on February 4th I will be off work for 8 weeks so I'm hoping to get the girls out sometime after mid February. I hope you guys have a great time and take lots of pictures to post!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Glassbuttercup said:


> I am so bummed. Marigold just came into heat on her birthday yesterday:doh: I guess I'll have to try for the next one I can't even manage to get out to any shows any time soon either. My husband is having back surgery on the 22nd, so I can't go to the show that next weekend, and then I'm having surgery on February 4th I will be off work for 8 weeks so I'm hoping to get the girls out sometime after mid February. I hope you guys have a great time and take lots of pictures to post!!


Sorry to hear you cannot make it!


----------



## DanaRuns

Glassbuttercup said:


> I am so bummed. Marigold just came into heat on her birthday yesterday:doh: I guess I'll have to try for the next one I can't even manage to get out to any shows any time soon either. My husband is having back surgery on the 22nd, so I can't go to the show that next weekend, and then I'm having surgery on February 4th I will be off work for 8 weeks so I'm hoping to get the girls out sometime after mid February. I hope you guys have a great time and take lots of pictures to post!!


Sorry you can't make it. Maybe next time? 

But I'm confused. Are you someone who messaged me and I already put you on the entry list, and now you have to cancel?


----------



## DanaRuns

Okay, assuming Glassbuttercup is not someone who was canceling, we now appear to have 12 dogs and 12 people coming so far.

Sounds like happy chaos!


----------



## TheresaD

Glassbuttercup said:


> I am so bummed. Marigold just came into heat on her birthday yesterday:doh:


Happy Birthday, here's your period! Poor baby girl! LOL. I'm sorry you can't make it this time.


----------



## LilBitBit

Oh no, I'm sorry glassbuttercup! 

I hope this is successful enough to happen at least monthly - it sounds like we have a pretty good crowd coming  If so we'd definitely love to see Marigold in the future!


----------



## TheresaD

Dana and I will have a small rolling soft sided cooler full of tiny chilled Coke zero's, Diet 7-up and baby bottles of water. This is going to be so much fun!
:wavey:


----------



## Brave

*squeal*

I'm beyond excited!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Stephanie, you should come and bring Summer  I'm sure Smoochie would like to play with her cool older sister.


----------



## DanaRuns

Hey, everybody! I sent an email to everyone who said they are coming to the meet-up today. And attached to it is a PDF document with all the relevant info, including a link to Google Maps, directions, pictures, and general info. Please check your email and let me know if you didn't get it.

Also, since we are planning on everyone coming who said they were, and buying supplies to match the number of people and dogs, please let me know if you cannot come.

Thanks! Can't wait to meet you all! 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## DanaRuns

Hello? Is thing thing on?...


----------



## LilBitBit

Wow, what a thorough information packet! Thank you so much, Dana! ((Sorry, just got to work))

We're VERY excited for Saturday! I'll go out and get a bunch of dog treats and tennis balls tonight


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Got it! Thanks for much for organizing this! See you all saturday!


----------



## DanaRuns

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Brave

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!! I hope Bear and I behave ourselves. Sometimes we get overexcited. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

See everyone Saturday!


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!! I hope Bear and I behave ourselves. Sometimes we get overexcited. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lol!  Don't worry, if you get overexcited we will just put you in a down-stay and give you a bone to chew.


----------



## Brave

DanaRuns said:


> Lol!  Don't worry, if you get overexcited we will just put you in a down-stay and give you a bone to chew.


Omg! I just laughed so loud, my boss walked out of his office and gave me an eye. Hahahahaha

That was awesome!!! This is going to be so much fun!!

Are they rules to this meetup? I can have bursts of energy so sometimes I'll run along with Bear but I know it can overexcite some dogs and spell trouble. Didn't know if I should make a note of not doing that tomorrow. I'm sure all the goldens are perfect. Oh I can't wait!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> Are they rules to this meetup?


Yes, two rules:

1. We don't talk about meetup
2. We don't talk about meetup

Actually, no. No rules! Bring your bursts of energy (I'll sit in a chair and watch), and run around with Bear and any other eager Golden all you want. And yes, I am certain they will all be perfect. How could it be any other way? 

I only wish I could bring this guy...










...but I can't yet.  Instead, I am bringing only this bizarre beast.


----------



## Max's Dad

He sure is an adorable pup! Is he the one?

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I hope you all have a good time and good weather. I'll be there in spirit.
Is that the one Dana?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheresaD

We don't know yet! Uh, yes. ;-) Maybe! 
Sh*t ! we don't know yet! :-D


----------



## DanaRuns

Jodi we will see you next time. 

I don't know if this is the one, yet.  I just love that picture. Here are the other two candidates.



















I will pick one after the evaluations on he 21st. Meantime, we will have fun tomorrow!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'm sitting up here in the snow green with envy...too bad you can't do this with some sort of on site video cam...I think we'd all like to share in this. None the less please take lots of pictures & post!!!

Pete


----------



## Brave

If only we could teleport everyone and their pups to us. Come on science! Lets get on this!! Lol!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Only a few hours away now.


----------



## DanaRuns

Isabelle, the weird rescue beast, is tense with anticipation for the meetup this afternoon.


----------



## DanaRuns

What a wonderful event! I counted 14 Goldens overall. I don't know about yours, but my dogs are beat! Lol! 

Now, those of you who took pictures, please post them!

Here's a chaotic photo I snapped with my phone. I see Smooch (on the left -- prettiest dog in the park!), Moose, McGuire, Isabelle, Annabelle, and the rest I can't tell.


----------



## DanaRuns

Smooch and Bailey on the attack! (And somebody else, but there were so many red collars there I can't remember who this was!)


----------



## Brave

Oh Bear is sound asleep, snuggling with me in the backseat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> Oh Bear is sound asleep, snuggling with me in the backseat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lol! I'll bet. Our are out cold. Bear is such a cutie, and hung in there with all the bigger, older dogs.


----------



## TheresaD

It was so nice meeting all of you and your wonderful doggies! Brave, I wanted to stick Bear in my bag and bring him home. What a sweet little puppy! 
Max is such a ham! Such a big, handsome and sweet loverboy! Thanks to Max's Dad and Mrs. Maxes Dad for taking the long drive.

Wicamnca, LilBitBit, Goldenca, and Golden Jack Puppy and everyone else who I can't remember your names (i'm sorry!), thank you all so very much for coming and making this a magical day for me and for all of us really. :wave::smooch:


----------



## DanaRuns

Bailey and Smooch. Two gorgeous siblings. They both had a great time!


----------



## lrae2

*So Cal meet up*

Sounds like you all had a great time. I can't wait to see more pictures. Will you please post when you do this again? We live in Pasadena Ca.We have 2 goldens. Kopi-he's 18 months. Carter-he's 10 weeks. Both are from the same parents.


----------



## DanaRuns

Random cell phone pics.


----------



## DanaRuns

Isabelle and Smooch


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Looks like you had fun and a nice sunny day. I see that handsome devil Max in the pictures.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheresaD




----------



## Bentleysmom

Looks like great fun! The only one I could pick out was Max


----------



## Brave

In the video, near the end you can see Bear playing with a little fluffy white dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

*So Cal meet up Photos*

We had a great time today at the meet-up. Thanks so much to DanaRuns and TheresaD for hosting and to everyone who came. Nothing like a dog park full of smiling Golden Retrievers. Here are a bunch of photos, in no particular order. We did a group photo, but trying to get a dozen or so dogs to pose is pretty much impossible. I really cannot identify too many dogs, other than I believe Smooch and Bailey are being held in the group photo. At one point, Max decided he had enough and ran out to join me. Several people drove 75 to 100 miles to be at the event!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Vinnie just watched the video.  










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahdove

*Oh I am sooooooooooo jealous we couldn't be there. Hopefully it will happen again.*

*The pics are beautiful.*


----------



## Max's Dad

*More photos of the get together*

It was great meeting everyone. I hope we can do this again in the near future. We were fortunate to have a beautiful day, sunny and nice. Plus, a gorgeous, well-maintained dog park. 
By the way, Max was also worn out, he slept the whole way home, and is asleep on a chair in the living room right now. I believe more photos will be posted by others soon.
Here are a few more photos . . .


----------



## DanaRuns

Those pictures show what it was: total chaos, total fun.  Thanks to everyone for coming out. We'll have to do it again, and see if we can get more people/dogs involved.


----------



## goldenca

That was Ticket's first time at a dog park and the first time meeting more than 4 dogs at once. It was nice meeting everyone. My furry friend is now fast asleep next to me on the couch.....
Too much excitement today!


----------



## DanaRuns

Ticket did great! And it was wonderful to meet both of you.


----------



## Brave

goldenca said:


> That was Ticket's first time at a dog park and the first time meeting more than 4 dogs at once. It was nice meeting everyone. My furry friend is now fast asleep next to me on the couch.....
> Too much excitement today!


Ticket did GREAT!!! 

Bear and I passed out for the entire 90 min drive home. As soon as we got home, I passed out on the couch for a nap and when I woke up, Bear was sleeping in the crook of my arm. My DH told me as soon as Bear ate, he came to snuggle with me. I managed to entice him out of his coma long enough to do his evening ear dose, and he's back to sleeping... on my foot!

I had so much fun. Bear had so much fun! My house hasn't been this quite in weeks!!!! 

Special thanks to Aly's owner, and LitBitBit and Teddy's owner (not a forum member) for helping wear this little devil out. 

Max's Dad... the photo of Max running to you with his tongue hanging out is PRICELESS! It shows him to perfection. I loved meeting all of you and seeing all of this beautiful, delicious, photogenic faces. 

Pictures will be posted soon.


----------



## TheresaD

goldenca said:


> That was Ticket's first time at a dog park and the first time meeting more than 4 dogs at once. It was nice meeting everyone. My furry friend is now fast asleep next to me on the couch.....
> Too much excitement today!


Joy, Ticket is a beautiful girl and she fit right in!


----------



## Brave

*Pictures!!!!!*


----------



## Brave

*More Pictures!*


----------



## Brave

*And the end result of our fantastic day???*

Ahh.... the best picture yet!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Nothing better than a group of GR's but the best part is seeing all those beautiful tails


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> Ahh.... the best picture yet!
> 
> View attachment 128538


Awwww! :--heart:

So, I couldn't help but notice Bear was darker than the other dogs...


----------



## Bentleysmom

DanaRuns said:


> Awwww! :--heart:
> 
> So, I couldn't help but notice Bear was darker than the other dogs...


That's why they pay you the big bucks, your astute observational skills : D


----------



## Brave

DanaRuns said:


> Awwww! :--heart:
> 
> So, I couldn't help but notice Bear was darker than the other dogs...


I know! It's so weird. I think we're gonna start a new subset of Golden Retrievers... the oil retriever. :


----------



## TheresaD

Joyce! Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## itried

I'm so jealous, I hope a meet up in Norcal pops up eventually..


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

It's great to see all the pictures of everybody and it looks like you all had ball but who the heck is who? Maybe one of you could take one of the group shots and do a left to right...people...dogs 

Pete


----------



## HiTideGoldens

We had a great time! Smoochie slept all the way home, came home and slept from about 6:00 to the morning. I'd say she had a great time.  Special thanks to (*I think??*) Brave's hubby for playing Chuckit with Smooch for so long. 

We definitely need to do it again as long as DanaRuns doesn't mind us taking over the dog park again.  It was a perfect location and loved that it was mostly just us!!! We could try meeting up in dog beach when it gets a bit warmer as well.


----------



## Brave

goldenjackpuppy said:


> We had a great time! Smoochie slept all the way home, came home and slept from about 6:00 to the morning. I'd say she had a great time.  Special thanks to (*I think??*) Brave's hubby for playing Chuckit with Smooch for so long.


If it was the lanky man in cameo pants and a black hoodie, yep, that was my DH. He says your welcome. 

He says he had an ulterior motive. He wants to test the chuck-it. I think he's just happy to have a dog play fetch with him, FINALLY! Bear fetches with me, but plays keep-away with my DH. 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Glassbuttercup

I'm so sorry I couldn't make it We spent the weekend fixing a broken water pipe in my kitchen ceiling It looks like you guys had a great time!!! I hope to make it to the next one


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I forgot my camera but at least got a picture of Smoochie and her littermate, Bailey, from yesterday


----------



## LilBitBit

It was SO much fun! Ryan and I got about 50 pictures, we're still culling them for the best ones and then they'll be uploaded. Buddy was completely worn out for the entire weekend, and so was Brandy (the short-haired black dog you see in some of Brave's pictures).

Let's definitely plan on doing this again, it was tons of fun. (Although I'll definitely have to bring more treats next time )


----------



## OutWest

That was fun to see... I wish I could arrange Golden play dates on an ongoing basis. I love all dogs, and Tucker especially plays well with all dogs (a little dicey on the huskies...), but I love seeing the retrievers playing together. Their play style is fun, they all understand the playing rules, and it's just plain fun to watch! I am always a bit more relaxed when my two GRs are playing with other GRs. 

kikisdeliveryservice--we'll do some play dates soon. It's just so chilly right now! Maybe when we get a forecast of some dry weather with a touch of sun, we can plan something.


----------



## LilBitBit

Hey all! I thought we could start to plan our next get-together, since the month is almost over 

So what date would work best for people? I was thinking perhaps the weekend after Valentine's Day? Weather permitting, it's been so weird and gray lately!


----------



## Brave

I'm busy on the 16th but i can do the weekend of the 23rd. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilBitBit

Alright, one vote for the weekend of the 23rd it is then


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I am out of town the weekend of the 23rd (and the following weekend), so I would vote the weekend of the 9-10th or 16-17th.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Ahhhh I just saw this thread! Would definitely be interested in the next meet up!


----------



## LilBitBit

Great, GuliblGuy! We met up last time in Coto de Caza, which was pretty much the midway point for all of our San Diego members and our LA members. Right now we're working on ironing out a date for next month.

Currently it sounds like the first weekend of the month might be our best bet for everyone.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Awesome, this weekend would be great for us!


----------



## Max's Dad

So is the date Feb 9th? Or do we need to push back to March?


----------



## GuliblGuy

Oh so the 2nd weekend in Feb then?


----------



## Max's Dad

Thinking DanaRuns may want to wait until Gibbs is a little older. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

FYI, I am hosting a training session for the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue on Feb. 2nd, and Theresa's birthday is February 9th, so I am unavailable those days.


----------



## Max's Dad

Probably need to look at dates in March. Would give everyone more notice and time to plan. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

I cannot suggest a date because do not know wife's work schedule. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

March we have 2-3, 9-10, 16-17, 23-24, or 30-31. 

I'm weird, but doing it on either the 16th or 17th sounds awesome because we could theme it as St. Paddy's day. Maybe dress the dogs in some green. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilBitBit

It does sound like February is pretty busy. Darn!

I'm really open for any date (weekend definitely preferred  ), but wanted to re-open the discussion so we could get a date set.


----------



## LilBitBit

So is the middle of March our next tentative date? I'm pretty free except for the weekend of the 9th-10th (I could do the 9th but not the 10th, I'm going out of town).


----------



## HiTideGoldens

The 16-17th is out for me, I will be at a show in SD at Bates Nut Farm (if anyone wants to come!  )


----------



## Brave

I can do any weekend as far as i know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GuliblGuy

I could do 3/9. Weekend of the 16th is out for us, spring training weekend!


----------



## LilBitBit

So from the sounds of it the best weekend might be the first weekend in March (the 3rd)? Are we going to do Coto de Caza again (in which case I hope DanaRuns responds soon with her availability!), or is there anyplace else people would like to try? I remember someone mentioned Huntington Beach...


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I don't think Gibbs will be able to come based on his age, he will only be 13 weeks old....I wonder if we should wait until the end of March when he might be able to join us?


----------



## Brave

Oh can we please wait until Gibbs can come? /dreamy sigh

Puppy breath. Ahhhhhh. 

So 3/30 he'll be 17 weeks? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

How about Sunday, March 31st? That date will probably work best for our schedule. If Gibbs is 4 months, hopefully he could come?


----------



## DanaRuns

I would love, Love, LOVE to do it when Gibbs is old enough. So I would prefer the end of March. I can't remember for sure, but I think his last shots are the second Saturday of March. So the last half of March seems like he could join us, for sure. Oh, we would really, really like that. 

Here's a pic of Gibbs with Dave. Those of you who met Dave can get an idea of Gibbs' size, right now. Shots aside, he needs a good month or more before he's big enough to romp with the others.


----------



## LilBitBit

Hi Dana! Alright, sounds like we have a date then - *March 31*. Would that work for everyone?


----------



## Brave

I believe so. Yay!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Fine with me


----------



## LilBitBit

Oh yay! I can't wait to meet Gibbs and hear how the show went 

Same time(ish) okay, or do we have votes for earlier/later?


----------



## HiTideGoldens

btw, I'm hoping to bring Kira so Gibbs can meet his big sister. They will be like Dr. Evil and Mini Me running around....he looks so much like her in that photo! (For comparison, I attached a photo of Kira at 10 weeks.) He is going to have the boy version of her head....with those same beautiful eyes. I cannot WAIT for him to grow up...it's going to be so pretty.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Maybe we should shoot for like noon since it's a Sunday? We only did it later last time to accomodate schedules (including mine  ).


----------



## Brave

I agree with an earlier time. I was so pooped after last time and its a long drive for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Noon sounds good to me. Will be fun to meet some puppies! Thanks for switching to Sunday!


----------



## LilBitBit

Awesome!! Yay 

So for verification: the next get-together will be *Sunday, March 31* at *12:00pm* in *Coto de Caza*. Our attendees include *myself, Max's Dad, goldenjackpuppy, DanaRuns, GuliblGuy,* and *Brave.* (As of right now  )


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, we are going to need more people and dogs. The last one was good. This next one should be better!


----------



## GuliblGuy

Nope sorry we are not available on 3/31.

Everyone else have fun!


----------



## DanaRuns

GuliblGuy said:


> Nope sorry we are not available on 3/31.
> 
> Everyone else have fun!


Is that the only day everyone else is available? I'd like to see everyone else get a chance to attend.


----------



## Brave

I have nothing set for any weekend in March. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GuliblGuy

Awwww how nice of you! We are free 3/23-3/24 or 4/6-4/7...the proposed weekend we are going camping in the desert with a bunch of friends.

No matter what weekend you pick someone is likely to be able to not attend so no worries if another weekend doesn't work for most people!


----------



## LilBitBit

Let's see...if the end of March is best for the puppies, how does that next weekend, the first one in April, work?

Personally, I'm really flexible. I don't have a life you see


----------



## Max's Dad

How about two weeks later, Sunday, April 14 at 1:00 pm. A little later works better for us. By the way, we will be back on daylight savings time by April. Noticed that 3/31 is Easter--probably not a good day for some.


----------



## DanaRuns

Good for me.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

4/14 works for me too.


----------



## fishmounter

We might be able to make it coming in from Riverside with our two boys. Sounds like a lot of fun. We are in the middle of remodeling our house, so I'll need to see where we are at, at that time..


----------



## GuliblGuy

4/14 works!


----------



## DanaRuns

4/14 is good here.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Need a meet up closer to Santa Barbara!


----------



## Brave

Bumping since it's April. 

Next meet-up is 4/14 at 1 pm. Same place as last time. 

Bear and I may be absent considering his leg issue. Hopefully we are given the green light for a playdate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Thanks for posting this! Hope to hear from DanaRuns!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I may be out. Smooch just came in season and Kira is soon to follow. If not I will bring Kira but if she is in we will have to skip this one


----------



## LilBitBit

Bump as the date is set for next weekend.

So sorry we won't be seeing you, goldenjack  And you too Brave!

Has DanaRuns checked in recently? If not, should we try to move the venue? We might be able to get a little closer to Riverside


----------



## Max's Dad

Sent Dana an email because she has not been on the forum recently. Hopefully, will hear back soon. Sounds like Brave and Goldenjackpuppy are still possible. Anyone else interested? Please post here. Last time was a lot of fun.


----------



## madametrogdor

I would love to let little River meet some of her own! I will talk to my husband about possibly going that far, but would be open to having playdates in SD as well!


----------



## GuliblGuy

Still planning on coming, but don't have the address from "last time", any way I can get the info, assuming it's not moving?


----------



## Max's Dad

Yes, complete directions will be available once meet-up is confirmed. Hoping to hear from DanaRuns by tomorrow.


----------



## Max's Dad

Still have not heard from Dana--which means we do not have a location for the meet-up. Also, only have 3 confirmed attendees: myself, LilBitBit and GuliblGuy. The three of us are very spread out: Beaumont, San Diego and Anaheim. Does not look good at this point. Unless something changes, I suggest we reschedule for another time.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I know Dana is out of town for work, so she may have not been on the forum. I'm definitely out as both Kira and Smooch are in season  So another day would be best for me but hopefully you guys will still have it this weekend!


----------



## Max's Dad

Maybe Dana will make contact soon, and we can still get together.


----------



## Brave

Bear and I are definitely out too since we are on limited low-impact activity until our next vet visit in 3ish weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

With Brave and GoldenJackPuppy out, and no Dana, meet-up seems doubtful.


----------



## LilBitBit

Aw darn  I'm about to go on a deployment so this would have been the last meetup I could go to until September-October. 

I hope everyone else is able to find a good date to get together again, so when I come back I can meet a whole bunch of new and old friends


----------



## GuliblGuy

Bummer, maybe next time


----------



## mx3fam

*Looking for Riverisde, CA play date*

I live in Riverside, CA and would love to find a play mate for my 3 year old Mylo. I'm also looking for dog walking referrals. I work during and day and would like him to get more physcial activity.

Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## LilBitBit

Hey y'all! I'm back  Anyone available to try and plan for June?


----------



## Brave

Bear and I are out indefinitely. He tore his acl and we are back on no activity until surgery and strict post-op rehab. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GuliblGuy

Awww boo for Bear.

I'm down for something in June.


----------



## Max's Dad

June could work. Any ideas as to where and when?


----------



## madametrogdor

The beach might be a nice break since it's really starting to heat up.


----------



## LilBitBit

Oh my GOODNESS I know! I made the mistake of taking my boys to the park around 10:00am this Sunday - now I know we're gonna have to start heading out much earlier, Buddy was miserably hot.

I just can't do the 15th of June. I should be free any other day, though! And the beach would be great! 

I'm just not sure where middle-ground is for all of us...is Oceanside/Carlsbad good? Or is that too far south for those of us in the L.A. area?


----------



## Brave

I might come without Bear. I just love see you all.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilBitBit

It was pretty magical last time to see 10-15 Goldens having fun 

I'll toss a weekend out to start - how does the Saturday the 22nd sound? The 21st is the first day of summer so that seems like as good a day to celebrate as any.


----------



## DanaRuns

LilBitBit said:


> It was pretty magical last time to see 10-15 Goldens having fun
> 
> I'll toss a weekend out to start - how does the Saturday the 22nd sound? The 21st is the first day of summer so that seems like as good a day to celebrate as any.


Gibbs and Isabelle can make that date.

And the dog beach in Huntington Beach is always a great place. There is also a dog beach in Long Beach. I don't know of any others.


----------



## LilBitBit

Welcome back, Dana! I wouldn't mind driving to Huntington Beach, MapQuest says it's a little over a 90 minute drive for me.

Are there any dates that work better for you or anybody else next month, or should we start the tentative planning for that weekend?


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I have a baby shower (for me) on the 22nd but pretty much any other date would work, including the 23rd (Sunday). If not no worries, I am tentative depending on how I'm feeling anyway, and hopefully baby has not made an appearance by then . 

And HB dog beach works. The only other dog beaches that will allow off leash then are in Ocean beach and coronado, which are close for SD people but not exactly central. HB seems like a good compromise.


----------



## GuliblGuy

I am free for the 22nd, Barley loves Dog beach in HB, we could do SD area too, whatevs.


----------



## LilBitBit

Ok, so it sounds like the weekend of June 22-23rd is what works so far...are we settling on Huntington Beach, then? Anyone else have any objections ?


----------



## Max's Dad

Either day is okay with me. What time? I understand that the beach is very busy on the weekend, with parking an issue. Where should we meet? Perhaps someone who has been to the dog beach could make a suggestion? I was thinking late morning or early afternoon. Maybe Sunday, the 23rd would be best--just thinking the beach may not be as busy on a Sunday.


----------



## LilBitBit

Tentatively I'm out for now; with Buddy's aggression at the dog park today I want to figure out what's wrong with him before he possibly hurts any of your beautiful dogs.

He'll be starting training again next week so depending on how that goes we may still make it.


----------



## DanaRuns

LilBitBit said:


> Tentatively I'm out for now; with Buddy's aggression at the dog park today I want to figure out what's wrong with him before he possibly hurts any of your beautiful dogs.
> 
> He'll be starting training again next week so depending on how that goes we may still make it.


Disappointing, but that's smart of you. Hey, have you considered that his new aggression might be a medical issue?


----------



## LilBitBit

I'm going to call our vet tomorrow if they're open (not holding my breath d/t the holiday) and I was suggested on here to have his thyroid checked as well as a full exam. I've put hands on him and he doesn't seem to show any pain or discomfort, but I'm a lot better with assessing people than dogs lol.

If that comes back normal, I'm still going to have a behaviorist see him, and then I'm hoping to get him neutered within the next couple of weeks regardless. Sad, because I was hoping to start training for conformation, but it's okay.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Any word on Buddy?


----------



## DanaRuns

Are we still on for the meetup on the 23rd of this month at Huntington Beach Dog Beach? Gibbs and Isabelle want to come. 

Gibbs and Isabelle at Dog Beach three weeks ago.









Gibbs last night









Gibbs last weekend









Gibbs and Isabelle two weeks ago, no beach available!


----------



## GuliblGuy

I'm still on for it. 

I thought about getting Barley a big pool like that, but figured he'd pop it.


----------



## DanaRuns

GuliblGuy said:


> I'm still on for it.
> 
> I thought about getting Barley a big pool like that, but figured he'd pop it.


That pool lasted about an hour before it was popped.  We have it patched, now.


----------



## Max's Dad

YES! Max loves the beach. How about noon on the 23rd? Perhaps Dana can suggest a spot to meet. We have never been to Huntington Beach Dog Beach, but are somewhat familiar with the area. I know that the dog beach starts at PCH at Golden West and I believe stretches north to about Seapoint Street.


----------



## LilBitBit

Buddy's neuter is the 14th, we'll see if he's up for playing so soon afterwards/how he's acting. 

Sounds exciting! I'm glad everything is starting to come together and can't wait to see the pictures 

I have a plastic pool, harder to pop but not as much fun.


----------



## madametrogdor

Oh man, I was SO excited for River to meet some cousins, and she picked today to go into heat for the very first time! Hopefully next time it will work out and she will be able to meet some beautiful goldens.


----------



## LilBitBit

Oh drats! Well good luck with her first heat, I'm sure as it heats up more we'll find more excuses to take our dogs to the beach again


----------



## DanaRuns

So, it looks like this is falling apart. Buddy might not be ready (or might still have issues to resolve), River is out . . . who exactly is in, at this point?


----------



## Max's Dad

We are planning on going. I believe GuliblGuy is in. There are a couple more who expressed interest. GoldenJackPuppy and Fishmounter? The more the better!


----------



## GuliblGuy

We're going!


----------



## Max's Dad

With only a few days until Sunday, as far as I can tell, only 3 have confirmed: DanaRuns, GuliblGuy and us. Kind of a small group. Is there anyone else interested, or will we have to reschedule for sometime later? Are there some people who were planning on coming, but have not posted?


----------



## DanaRuns

I kinda get the feeling this one was not meant to be.

__________________

*GIBBS at 6 mos. old*


----------



## Max's Dad

Unfortunately, I have to agree with Dana. This meet-up is just not meant to be. With only 3 confirmed, I think we need to cancel for Sunday and try to get something together for sometime in the future. 

We do plan on attending the big meet-up for Golden's in San Luis Obispo on Sunday, July 7th.


----------



## DanaRuns

You know, we might just take Gibbs and Isabelle to the beach on Sunday, anyway.


----------



## GuliblGuy

We were bummed, but we took him instead to Silverwood Lake so he could get some swim time in.


----------



## LilBitBit

What a handsome boy!!!

Buddy is doing so much better in class; he sometimes is still a little stiffer than I like but I can see improvement just in the last two weeks so I feel much more confident.

Might not be able to make SLO :/ But let's regroup and plan something for August in a couple weeks?


----------



## Ingridsca1

Hey guys! Just found this thread. We're in Hemet, CA. Would be interested in future meet ups.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Since I am due (with a human baby) July 31 I will likely be out of commission for August. But I will keep checking in and maybe can swing it if it's late in the month and you guys don't mind meeting a tiny human as well as other dogs


----------



## Brave

Bear and I will be out until at least the new year. Surgery is planned for mid- August. And I am told it takes approx 4 months to rehab. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HBCara

I posted this earlier in the General Forum...

I live in Huntington Beach CA and would love to find other GR owners willing to trade-off care while you're on vacation. The person most cabable of caring for a GR is a caring GR owner.

I cringe at the thought of putting her in a kennel.

Thanks.


----------



## Pandy

LilBitBit said:


> What a handsome boy!!!
> 
> Buddy is doing so much better in class; he sometimes is still a little stiffer than I like but I can see improvement just in the last two weeks so I feel much more confident.
> 
> Might not be able to make SLO :/ But let's regroup and plan something for August in a couple weeks?


Hey lilbitbit ^_^ I see you happen to have my two favorite dog breeds! I'm a previous border collie owner who is interested in maybe getting a golden next I'm actually trying to do some research on both breeds more before I decide on getting my new dog as it will be my first dog on my own and I would really like to meetup at one of these events so I can meet some goldens in person (if its not creepy and OK with attendees) and I think its great that you have both!

I want to get a feel for the golden breed more in person and meet some other borders D: I would really like to spend some time amongst them, hang out a little and see if they are right for me first.

If that's a problem with anyone here no worries I totally get it >_< I've tried to look at rescues but you have to schedule ahead of time and I don't want to go there if I'm not adopting the dog out as I would feel bad for wasting their time.. 

if anyone has any suggestions on where I could go I would really appreciate it : ]


----------



## GuliblGuy

Anyone up for a meetup in November potentially? I am sad Barley has never been able to play with any other goldens.


----------



## Brave

If we get cleared by the vet to allow playdates. I'm totally down for the end of November (which marks 3 months since his surgery).


----------



## fishmounter

I would so much like to bring our two boys Kasey and Sammy to a get-together here in So Cal (we are in Riverside) in November, but it will be tough with our schedules so busy this time of year, between work and families. Plus, with our '99 Saturn starting to have problems, I just don't trust it to drive very far with our 2 Goldens aboard.


----------



## Ingridsca1

I live very close to Riverside and will be off work during Thanksgiving week. My Golden, Sunny, and my parents', Shiloh, would love to play!


----------



## Max's Dad

Sounds interesting. We live in Beaumont. Ocassionally, we take a drive down to Murrieta and visit a Doggy water park. Great place for Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Melfice

I live in Los Angeles, and maybe we can all meet somewhere close for everyone? Rusty would love to meet some other Goldens!


----------



## Brave

I'm not comfortable yet with Bear having play dates this soon after surgery. We're going to wait until after the first of the year. And start out with just one dog for a while before building up to a whole meet-up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

What about a meet-up at Prado Dog Park in Chino, off the 71? I was just there yesterday with eight other Golden Retrievers, and everyone had a blast swimming and jumping. 585 open acres of water and fields right at the border between Riverside, Orange and Los Angeles counties.





































What do you think?


----------



## Max's Dad

Sound great!! Pick a date and time. And where on the 500 acres we would meet. Heck, let me know when you are going, and we will try to meet you there. I am familiar with the area--used to drive by there on my way to work several years ago.


----------



## Brave

I am all for it!!!! That place looks like heaven. Depending on Bear, we may go without a dog. Trying to take things slow and steady. But I would love to see everyone and chit chat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> I am all for it!!!! That place looks like heaven. Depending on Bear, we may go without a dog. Trying to take things slow and steady. But I would love to see everyone and chit chat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Could you take Bear on a leash? Maybe even a 30' lead or something so that he could socialize but not go crazy?

David, I think we're going there next weekend.


----------



## Brave

DanaRuns said:


> Could you take Bear on a leash? Maybe even a 30' lead or something so that he could socialize but not go crazy?


If we're up to 60 minute walks and are able to do trotting, I think we could totally do that. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I love Prado! This weekend is not good for us but I will keep an eye on the thread for next time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice

I like the pictures of Prado Dog Park, and I would love to go to a meetup! Set a time and date, and I will try to make it


----------



## GuliblGuy

Oh wow, I didn't even know about this dog park...that looks amazing!


----------



## DanaRuns

Any interest in a meet-up/play date?


----------



## Brave

Yes!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GuliblGuy

Absolutely!


----------



## goldenca

Yes. But it depends on which weekend because we are entering some agility events.


----------



## Melfice

I'm very interested in a meetup/play-date, and Rusty loves meeting new friends. Please post the details, and I'll try and make it. I will bring Kerrie Ann who is a Brittany puppy (one year old), and I'm looking forward to this event if it happens


----------



## Max's Dad

Yes!! It has been nearly a year since the last one. Where and when?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Where? If it is northern LA-ish I would try to come also.


----------



## Melfice

I'm in the San Fernando Valley, and I'm open on most weekends if it's not too late during the day


----------



## Max's Dad

How about Sunday, January 19th at noon? Location: Huntington Beach Dog Beach. The beach is located at Pacific Coast Highway and Golden West Street in HB.


----------



## Brave

Max's Dad said:


> How about Sunday, January 19th at noon? Location: Huntington Beach Dog Beach. The beach is located at Pacific Coast Highway and Golden West Street in HB.


That works for me!!! It's only 98 minutes from my house. I would prefer maybe 10 or 11 since I have to be up early during the week, but i can understand if that won't work. 

Perhaps we could exchange phone numbers, Dave, so if we get there early I can let you know. 


Eta - the address per google is 100 Goldenwest Street, Huntington Beach, Ca 92648

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Lets leave it at noon for now and see what the response is. I am about 1.5 to 2 hours away from HB and thought noon would give everyone enough time to get there. I will PM you my number.


----------



## Brave

Max's Dad said:


> Lets leave it at noon for now and see what the response is. I am about 1.5 to 2 hours away from HB and thought noon would give everyone enough time to get there. I will PM you my number.


Roger that.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Dang. Next time. I'm at a writing retreat that weekend.


----------



## DanaRuns

My preference would be Saturday, February 1st or Sunday, the 2nd, simply because I could bring Ziva, who will have had all her shots by then. But if everyone else wants the 19th, I can do that. Just won't be able to bring the puppy.

But seriously, wouldn't you rather have this puppy there?


----------



## Max's Dad

We are anxious to meet both Gibbs and Ziva. See later post--Meet=up on Saturday, February 1 instead.


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> Sunday, February 2nd works for me. We are anxious to meet both Gibbs and Ziva.


Either date works for me, just let everyone know the official time and date, and I'll be all set.

I'm looking forward to the meetup, and so are my dogs.


----------



## Brave

DanaRuns said:


> My preference would be Saturday, February 1st or Sunday, the 2nd, simply because I could bring Ziva, who will have had all her shots by then. But if everyone else wants the 19th, I can do that. Just won't be able to bring the puppy.
> 
> But seriously, wouldn't you rather have this puppy there?


Hands down... This is totally a given. I'm down with any date. Just cannot do 1/11 because we have an orientation for Bear's next adventure then. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca

can't do the 19th - going to watch Ticket's brother, Tanner, in the show ring.
1st weekend of Feb. is superbowl and the next weekend is agility. Maybe next time.


----------



## Max's Dad

Okay, just realized that the Feb 2 is Super Bowl Sunday. So how about *Saturday, February 1st. Same place and time. Location: Huntington Beach Dog Beach *at Golden West Street at PCH.


----------



## Melfice

I can't make Feb 1st at that time.


----------



## Melfice

Can we come up with more dates? Sundays are best for me, and I really want the meetup to happen.


----------



## Max's Dad

Melfice said:


> I can't make Feb 1st at that time.


Would a little earlier work for you on the 1st?


----------



## Melfice

Sure let me list some dates: 

Jan 12th, 19th and 26th are all open. Also, I can meet Jan 18th as well. Any of these dates are open, and works for me and my crew (Rusty and Kerrie)


----------



## Max's Dad

Melfice said:


> Sure let me list some dates:
> 
> Jan 12th, 19th and 26th are all open. Also, I can meet Jan 18th as well. Any of these dates are open, and works for me and my crew (Rusty and Kerrie)


I meant earlier in the day on Feb 1? Maybe 10 am or 11am.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Wish we were closer ((


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Melfice said:


> Sure let me list some dates:
> 
> Jan 12th, 19th and 26th are all open. Also, I can meet Jan 18th as well. Any of these dates are open, and works for me and my crew (Rusty and Kerrie)


Those dates are all too early for little Ziva. I'm looking forward to bringing her, not only for the fun and socialization, but because I want to introduce her to the ocean.

If we can do it on Feb 1st or later, I will bring (in order of size):

*Gibbs*

















*Isabelle*


















*Ziva*

















And our honorary "Golden Terrier," *Dave*

















I'd really like to be able to bring them all, if possible, and that means a date of Feb. 1st or later.


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> I meant earlier in the day on Feb 1? Maybe 10 am or 11am.


No sorry I can't. I have a Kings game at Staples Center at 1:00PM, and I'll be there by 11:30AM for lunch before the game. I would need to be at the beach park real early, and then drive the pups back home, and then head back to downtown Los Angeles. 

There won't be enough time, and a lot of extra driving since I live in the San Fern Valley.


----------



## Max's Dad

As of today, there are four members who have committed to attending: me, Brave, Melfice and Dana. It looks like the earliest date we could all probably attend, with Ziva, is the weekend of Feb 15-16. i cannot make it the weekend of Feb 8-9. I am not sure about the 15th.

Saturday, January 18 seems to be a good date for everyone, except for Ziva. While I would like to meet Ziva, I would prefer to have the meet as soon as possible. Gibbs will be there. We could have another meet-up in late February or March. 

So, subject to everyone's agreement, how about Saturday, January 18th at noon? Should be a good turnout, with at least 7 dogs, maybe more, if some other members join in.

What does everyone think?


----------



## DanaRuns

Okay with me.


----------



## Max's Dad

The 18th okay with me and Dana. I think Brave and Melfice are okay with that date based on earlier posts. Please confirm. How about Goldenca?


----------



## Max's Dad

And Goldenjackpuppy?


----------



## Melfice

Jan 18th is perfect for me! Can't wait to meet all the folks and their goldens


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks like we are good for the 18th. Need confirmation from Brave (Jen).


----------



## Max's Dad

Jen wanted it a little earlier, so let's make it 11:30 am on Saturday the 18th.


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> Jen wanted it a little earlier, so let's make it 11:30 am on Saturday the 18th.


Fine by me! I will be taking two pups, but Kerrie Ann is not a golden. She is a Brittany, and she would not be happy if I only took her big brother to the meetup haha.


----------



## GuliblGuy

I can't get to the beach until about 2 on the 18th, so probably too late for everyone else to still be there.


----------



## Brave

Max's Dad said:


> Jen wanted it a little earlier, so let's make it 11:30 am on Saturday the 18th.


Sounds great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

FYI I'm not certain I will come on the 18th. Still debating various stuff, including whether I want to leave the puppy home alone for that long, and what bugs my other dogs might bring home to her. OTOH, because of the puppy we have not taken the other dogs anywhere (not even to the park) for the last month. They could use a good run.


----------



## Max's Dad

DanaRuns said:


> FYI I'm not certain I will come on the 18th. Still debating various stuff, including whether I want to leave the puppy home alone for that long, and what bugs my other dogs might bring home to her. OTOH, because of the puppy we have not taken the other dogs anywhere (not even to the park) for the last month. They could use a good run.


Really hoping to meet Gibbs. Could Ziva be kept in "isolation" at the beach? Say in an XPen with a blanket under and carried to and from? In any case, hope you come.


----------



## goldenca

I don't think I can make it on the 18th...the.best time would be middle of Feb. like 15th or 16th.


----------



## Brave

Since the meet-up is set for 1/18 @ 11:30 am at Huntington beach. 

I was wondering if anyone wanted to list other places they may be interested in holding the meet-up, and maybe we can brainstorm the next date. I know last year we had trouble getting the steam going after the first meet-up. 

Is Temecula too far away from people? I think that dog water park sounds divine for our next meet-up.  Maybe Max and Gibbs can convince Bear that water won't bite.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm out for this time, we will be in Carmel  The waterpark sounds fun, but I recall intact males are not allowed? Kind of a bummer  I would be very happy to coordinate a meetup in SD somewhere....perhaps Del Mar dog beach or Coronado? Both would be fun.

ETA: I just looked and it looks like we could book a private swim time at the place in Murrieta and then intact dogs would be allowed. I vote for that, people would just have to commit in advance. It's $60 per hour for up to 10 dogs. If we did 2 hours and had 10 dogs that would only be $12 per dog...not bad  I would probably have 2 for sure. http://countrykennelsca.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/dogpark.jpg


----------



## Melfice

Brave said:


> Since the meet-up is set for 1/18 @ 11:30 am at Huntington beach.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone wanted to list other places they may be interested in holding the meet-up, and maybe we can brainstorm the next date. I know last year we had trouble getting the steam going after the first meet-up.
> 
> Is Temecula too far away from people? I think that dog water park sounds divine for our next meet-up.  Maybe Max and Gibbs can convince Bear that water won't bite.


Very good idea and we can come up with some ideas on the 18th. I would like to maybe even setup meets, where we go on hikes with our pups. 

That would be a lot of fun too, and normal play-social times for the dogs as well


----------



## Brave

Since it's at a beach, it might be wise to bring chairs, towels, etc. I can bring a small cooler with bottled water and the like.


----------



## Brave

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I'm out for this time, we will be in Carmel  The waterpark sounds fun, but I recall intact males are not allowed? Kind of a bummer  I would be very happy to coordinate a meetup in SD somewhere....perhaps Del Mar dog beach or Coronado? Both would be fun.
> 
> ETA: I just looked and it looks like we could book a private swim time at the place in Murrieta and then intact dogs would be allowed. I vote for that, people would just have to commit in advance. It's $60 per hour for up to 10 dogs. If we did 2 hours and had 10 dogs that would only be $12 per dog...not bad  I would probably have 2 for sure. http://countrykennelsca.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/dogpark.jpg


LOVE this idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Another essential thing to have at the beach is a ball and/or Chuckit launcher. Max's main activity is retrieving his ball from the surf.

The meet-up at the water park in Murrieta is a great idea. The private event is a good idea because the do not allow intact male dogs in during open swim time. They also require all vaccines including Bordetella (kennel cough). I believe they schedule private events on Sunday afternoons.


----------



## DanaRuns

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I'm out for this time, we will be in Carmel  The waterpark sounds fun, but I recall intact males are not allowed? Kind of a bummer  I would be very happy to coordinate a meetup in SD somewhere....perhaps Del Mar dog beach or Coronado? Both would be fun.
> 
> ETA: I just looked and it looks like we could book a private swim time at the place in Murrieta and then intact dogs would be allowed. I vote for that, people would just have to commit in advance. It's $60 per hour for up to 10 dogs. If we did 2 hours and had 10 dogs that would only be $12 per dog...not bad  I would probably have 2 for sure. http://countrykennelsca.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/dogpark.jpg


I'd be up for that, Michelle. That sounds like fun.


----------



## Brave

Bumping this for everyone to remember about Saturday's PLAY DATE!!! 

I'm beyond excited to go to the beach and see everyone again. Hopefully I will not be as shy and awkward as I was last year. lol!!!! 

It's THIS Saturday, January 18th @ 11:30 am @ Huntington Dog Beach!


----------



## DanaRuns

So, here's the thing. That Dog Beach is a big place. And there are even two parking lots, about 1/4 mile apart, a north lot and a south lot, with different beach areas.

How will we find each other?

And because it's summer weather, I expect the lots will be jammed by 11:30. This may take some luck.

BTW, I will be bringing Gibbs and Isabelle (and Dave the terrier), and I'm bringing a friend with her 3 Goldens (who were also at the last one).


----------



## Brave

DanaRuns said:


> So, here's the thing. That Dog Beach is a big place. And there are even two parking lots, about 1/4 mile apart, a north lot and a south lot, with different beach areas.
> 
> How will we find each other?
> 
> And because it's summer weather, I expect the lots will be jammed by 11:30. This may take some luck.
> 
> BTW, I will be bringing Gibbs and Isabelle (and Dave the terrier), and I'm bringing a friend with her 3 Goldens (who were also at the last one).


I didn't think about that. I got Max's Dad's number. Let me reply with my number to you both so we can call or text. I can try to get there early and set up a blanket and some chairs so you can see us. 

Is there a specific lot we should target?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GuliblGuy

The South lot usually has a little more parking than the North lot, but it can all be luck of the draw.


----------



## Brave

Since the lots are 1/4 mile apart, should we meet half-way between the two lots? That way no matter which lot you park in, it's only an 1/8 of a mile walk to the group? We can also try to all meet-up near the edge of the beach so we aren't unnecessarily trudging through the sand (cause that is a WORK OUT!). 

I'm really open to ANYTHING! It's about a 90 minute drive from my place, so I'm leaving my house around 930 - in case I get lost - so I hope to be their early or on time.


----------



## Max's Dad

I will try to park in the south lot first and call to see where everybody is. Or if I hear from Jen, follow her lead. While the weather is warm, it is winter, so maybe it will not be too crowded. It is our first visit there. I gave my number to Melfice and I still have Dana's number from last year. 

Around 9 dogs total so far!


----------



## Melfice

I have never been there before, and I'll be leaving early to find parking and checking the site out.

Tomorrow should be a blast for the dogs and owners


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs and I are not going to be able to attend because of back pain. Mine, not Gibbs'. Have fun!


----------



## Max's Dad

DanaRuns said:


> Gibbs and I are not going to be able to attend because of back pain. Mine, not Gibbs'. Have fun!


Hope you feel better soon. I hate back pain.


----------



## Melfice

Guys,

I am running late, but I'm about to leave for the beach. I live in the San Fern Valley, and it's going to take over an hour to get there.

See everyone soon!


----------



## Brave

We're here. It's huge.


----------



## Melfice

Wow what a fun afternoon! Rusty and Kerrie had a blast today. They were tired and slept the whole way home haha.

Rusty did awesome, and Kerrie Ann did pretty good too...until she started going after birds lol. Other than that, I had a great time and it was awesome to meet some folks from the forums too. 

Oh...Max and Bear are sweet dogs and handsome pups! Good times indeed, and I can't wait for our next event. I do hope we meet at the beach again. It's awesome for the dogs that's for sure


----------



## Max's Dad

*SoCal Meet-up in Huntington Beach*

Today we had a meet-up at the dog beach located in Huntington Beach, CA. It was an incredibly beautiful day--about 75 degrees and sunny. The beach is huge. There were a lot of dogs, but it did not seem crowded. It was a lot of fun. We were there with Max; Brave (Jen) was there with Bear; Melfice was there with Rusty and his Brittany, Kerrie. Everyone got along great. 

We missed Dana who could not make at due to back problems. Hope to see her with Gibbs and Ziva next time. 

Max and Bear had fun together--Bear ran into the ocean further to get the ball after he spent some time with Max. Bear looked great and showed not signs of having surgery. Here are a few pictures. I will post a short video of Max and Bear in the video section.


----------



## Brave

We had such a fun time!! Bear did GREAT!!! 

Bear just knew where we were headed about 15 minutes before we got to the beach, and while we were waiting to park, he was shaking the whole car with his excitement. 

When we finally got to the beach, he TOOK off like a bat out of the underworld. I was SURE I would lose him. But after running about 1/2 a mile he turned around and came lumbering back to me. He was a social butterfly! And made some new friends. We were running around for almost three hours and no limp in sight! 

Max was such a great influence on Bear. Bear was such a little chicken in the water. But when Max came, so focused on the chuck-it, and just DOVE into the water after that ball, Bear was all gung-ho! By the end of the three hours, Bear was RETRIEVING BALLS ALL ON HIS OWN! His first EVER water retrievals!!! 

Check out our pictures. Bear had so much fun! He conked out as soon as he got in the car. We both slept all the way home. 


























































He's chasing me! It's our favorite game!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Awesome pictures! What a great event. I couldn't help but notice the bare feet on warm sand.. someone get me outta here and take me back to CA


----------



## DanaRuns

Great photos! Max and Bear look like they had a blast! Sorry we missed it, but there was no way.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Aww I'm so sad I had a previous engagement, I'm sure we will make the next one.


----------



## Brave

Next time for you both!! 

Bear isn't even sore!!! I, on the other hand, got a nice calf work out. 

When do we want to do this again? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

Great photos! You Southern Californians have a great thing going! I enjoyed seeing dogs enjoying the beach and people enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## Brave

When can we do the next one? And do we want to try to do a private get-together at that water park in Temecula? 

I hope we can get something on the books before 3/15 because I have surgery on 3/19 and will be out of commission for about a month. 

Whose free when?


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, Ziva is old enough to do it now, so I don't have to worry about someone being home with her. We've got a show near the end of February, and we've got search and rescue training the first week of February, but other than that we are free.


----------



## Brave

I hope we can get 10 dogs to confirm so we can reserve the water park. 

Dana - how many dogs would you be bringing? If I remember correctly, You would have 4? Plus my one, gives us 5 and we're half-way there!


----------



## Melfice

Brave said:


> When can we do the next one? And do we want to try to do a private get-together at that water park in Temecula?
> 
> I hope we can get something on the books before 3/15 because I have surgery on 3/19 and will be out of commission for about a month.
> 
> Whose free when?


What water park is in Temecula btw?


----------



## Melfice

Wow Temecula is pretty far haha 110 miles from where I live. Is this a water park for dogs btw?


----------



## Brave

Melfice said:


> Wow Temecula is pretty far haha 110 miles from where I live. Is this a water park for dogs btw?


It's in muerrita, which I thought was temecula. 

Country Kennels Murrieta Boarding & Grooming

25817 Washington Ave
Murrieta, CA 92562

Max's Dad goes there and has some threads on it. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-new-water-park-dogs-southern-california.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/207474-max-water-park.html

It looks tons of fun and you can rent it for $60 an hour for up to 10 dogs. 

ETA - It's about 70 miles for me.


----------



## Melfice

That's pretty far too


----------



## Shutterwolf

Im about 40 minutes north of that place. Been wanting to check it out before the next Splash Dog event, but dont think I will get to... POSSIBLY next tuesday, but not sure.


----------



## Dave Greaves

Hello Im new to the group. I have 2 goldens Jones and Mindy just over 3 years old and we live about 5 miles from Huntington Beach Dog Beach. Somewhere I saw mention of the San Diego Golden meetup group and just wanted to add that there is also an Orange County Golden meetup group of which I am a member... I also wanted to mention on Sept 6th 2014 from 10-4pm Doggie Pool-ooza in Ontario, ca. one day only the open it up for dogs.


----------



## GoldenTucker

theres going to be golden retriever group meet at Rosie's dog beach in Long Beach CA on August 2nd. i posted a thread about it for all interested! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...nts/301225-gr-meet-long-beach-ca-aug-2nd.html


----------



## Brave

Bumpitty bump. 

Let's get something on the books before the end of the year. Whose free? When? And where? 

I'm unavailable end of October thru middle of November. 

I want to go back to the water park. It a blast! But I'm game for anything.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Summit wants to go to the water park! He needs another chance to get all the way into the water. Up to now, he just puts his head in and blows bubbles. And he likes the cold, although it doesn't really get cold here anyway.

But we'd also like to do something else if somebody has another idea.


----------



## Max's Dad

A water park meet up would be great. We are out of town, but I will contact the water park next week and get some potential dates.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Sounds good to us!


----------



## goldenca

Ticket wants to go to the water park again. Can we get enough goldens to rent the place for an hour or so like last time?


----------



## Max's Dad

Renting the park again on a Sunday afternoon is my plan!


----------



## Melfice

Which water park btw?


----------



## Max's Dad

The Dawg Water Park in Murrieta is the one under consideration.


----------



## Shutterwolf

Im going there tomorrow for open swim. Anyone free to join me? Lemme know (pm me cuz i dont check this often) about renting, and dates. Id be down to join in, but gotta take time off work. need over a week notice.


----------



## Brave

Any update on available dates for the water park? 

I want to see about Bear learning to dock dive. Maybe Max can teach him.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

I didn't realize that males had to be neutered. That would mean Summit can't go.


----------



## Brave

I don't believe they have to be neutered for private groups. Just up to date on vaccines.


----------



## Max's Dad

I will double check on the neutering rule, but I believe Brave is right.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Thanks to both of you! That makes me feel much better! Summit has been well-behaved so far, just very eager to play.


----------



## Melfice

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Thanks to both of you! That makes me feel much better! Summit has been well-behaved so far, just very eager to play.


Sounds like Summit and Rusty will get along just fine! Rusty LOVES meeting new friends, and very eager to play


----------



## Brave

I'm sure Summit will be fine. Nobody compares to how crazy Bear is. Like a wild dog, that boy is.


----------



## Melfice

Brave said:


> I'm sure Summit will be fine. Nobody compares to how crazy Bear is. Like a wild dog, that boy is.


Haha Bear is a sweet heart! I did remember him being a wild dog at all


----------



## Shutterwolf

I know dogs don't have to be neutered for my friends dock diving classes on Sundays there. So I am sure the private rule would be the same. They really shouldn't have that ridiculous rule, but nothing I can do about it. Anyone wanna do something this Sunday? I got the day off! How much is it to rent the place? If we get enough people togather, it should be fairly cheap for each person to pitch in a bit. Maybe we can bring drinks or hot dogs? I got a small portable gas bbq if they will allow us to do something like that.


----------



## Shutterwolf

Brave said:


> Any update on available dates for the water park?
> 
> I want to see about Bear learning to dock dive. Maybe Max can teach him.


Im no expert trainer, but I do assist the new dogs at the portable pool during various events. I also went to some of my friends classes in Murietta, so I could use what I learned to help you guys out. My dog can also be a great example if he learns from others. She is currently jumping up to 18 feet in practice. Official best of 17' 3" in competition.


----------



## Brave

Shutterwolf said:


> I know dogs don't have to be neutered for my friends dock diving classes on Sundays there. So I am sure the private rule would be the same. They really shouldn't have that ridiculous rule, but nothing I can do about it. Anyone wanna do something this Sunday? I got the day off! How much is it to rent the place? If we get enough people togather, it should be fairly cheap for each person to pitch in a bit. Maybe we can bring drinks or hot dogs? I got a small portable gas bbq if they will allow us to do something like that.



I've got a groom booked this Sunday so I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Melfice

Shutterwolf said:


> I know dogs don't have to be neutered for my friends dock diving classes on Sundays there. So I am sure the private rule would be the same. They really shouldn't have that ridiculous rule, but nothing I can do about it. Anyone wanna do something this Sunday? I got the day off! How much is it to rent the place? If we get enough people togather, it should be fairly cheap for each person to pitch in a bit. Maybe we can bring drinks or hot dogs? I got a small portable gas bbq if they will allow us to do something like that.


This Sunday I'm picking up a new puppy for a friend! He is getting a whippet puppy, even tho I tried to talk him into getting a golden haha.

It's a 2 hour drive to the breeder and then the drive back home. Sunday will be a very busy and fun day!. Thinking of dock diving...I wonder if whippets can do well in the sport


----------



## Brave

Melfice said:


> This Sunday I'm picking up a new puppy for a friend! He is getting a whippet puppy, even tho I tried to talk him into getting a golden haha.
> 
> It's a 2 hour drive to the breeder and then the drive back home. Sunday will be a very busy and fun day!. Thinking of dock diving...I wonder if whippets can do well in the sport



The whippet mix I fostered abhorred water but lure coursing would have been an excellent outlet for her energy.


----------



## Melfice

Brave said:


> The whippet mix I fostered abhorred water but lure coursing would have been an excellent outlet for her energy.


Oh haha I don't think the new puppy will be a dock diver then 

Maybe we can get it used to water as a little puppy then! See how it goes


----------



## Max's Dad

*SoCal Meet-up in Murrieta*

Date: Sunday, October 19, 2014
Time: 2pm to 3pm
Location: Country Kennels Dawg Water Park
 25817 Washington Ave
Murrieta, CA 92562

Dawg Waterpark « Country Kennels Murrieta Boarding & Grooming

Cost: $60 for up to 10 dogs. We can split the cost between the members who attend. For example, if 5 dogs/members attend, cost would be $12 each. 

For this to be doable, I think we need at least 4 to 5 dogs/members to attend. 
Dogs must be up-to-date on vaccinations--including Bordetella. Bring vaccination proof with you. Intact male dogs may attend because it is a private event. 

If there are more than 10 dogs, they charge $5 for each additional dog. If you want to bring more than one dog, I am thinking pay half of what the first dog pays. We will work it out, depending on how many attend.

Max and I have been to the water park several times and it is a lot of fun. It is a good place to expose your dog to water for the first time. Also, there is a dock if you are interested in trying dock diving.

Please post if you are coming ASAP. I need to know by October 12th if there are enough members for the event to happen. 

If you have any questions, please post here or send me a private message.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Sounds great! We'll be there with Summit.


----------



## Brave

We'll be there w/ Bear. If we have a foster we *might* being them but don't count on it at this moment in time.


----------



## Melfice

I might be able to go, but I'm not 100% sure yet.


----------



## goldenca

Not 100% sure yet....but I think Ticket and I can go.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Me and Barley are in!


----------



## Max's Dad

So far, 3 confirmed and 2 probables. Looking good.


----------



## Melfice

I was in the Fallbrook area yesterday picking up a new whippet puppy for my friend. The drive was not too bad on a Sunday, and it was a cool area to see.

I'm going to try and make it but these places are far haha

Btw, are non goldens allowed to come?


----------



## Brave

Melfice said:


> Btw, are non goldens allowed to come?



The more the merrier. 

My foster isn't a golden but I planned on taking him if were up to it. I miss little KerriAnn.


----------



## Melfice

Brave said:


> The more the merrier.
> 
> My foster isn't a golden but I planned on taking him if were up to it. I miss little KerriAnn.


Haha she is a sweet heart, no? But she does not like the water tho LOL. I'm thinking about a "all boys day out" and take Rusty and Skunky my little Pomeranian. As you already know...Rusty loves the water, and I wonder if Skunky will enjoy swimming or not.


----------



## Brave

They have a decent amount of grass for fetch and plain ole shenanigans.


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> So far, 3 confirmed and 2 probables. Looking good.


I need to double check my K9 Nose Work class, and make sure we don't meet on October 19th. If I'm free that day, I should be able to go. 

Tonight, I'll check and see the class schedule and let you know.


----------



## DanaRuns

We will attend, for sure. We will bring 3 Goldens: Gibbs, Ziva and Isabelle. So, count us in. We also might bring Dave. He's not a Golden and he won't swim, but he doesn't do well when separated from his pack.


----------



## Max's Dad

Wow! What a great response! 
7 confirmed: Max, Bear, Barley, Summit, Gibbs, Ziva, Isabelle
2 probable: Ticket, Rusty


----------



## Brave

DanaRuns said:


> We will attend, for sure. We will bring 3 Goldens: Gibbs, Ziva and Isabelle. So, count us in. We also might bring Dave. He's not a Golden and he won't swim, but he doesn't do well when separated from his pack.



Yay!!!


*runs around screaming cause she gets to see all her favorite friends*


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> Wow! What a great response!
> 7 confirmed: Max, Bear, Barley, Summit, Gibbs, Ziva, Isabelle
> 2 probable: Ticket, Rusty


Wow that's a very good turn out! I did not get a chance to check my Nose Work schedule, but I will tonight for sure. If I remember right, we do not meet on October 19th, but I need to make sure. 

My pups don't like missing their class haha Rusty and Kerrie love their K9 Nose Work training


----------



## goldenca

OK...Ticket and I can make it! 
I will bring my GoPro camera ---it can get wet.


----------



## Max's Dad

Goldenca and Ticket makes it 8 confirmed!


----------



## DanaRuns

My friend Lisa -- who lurks but doesn't post, and who came to our first meetup in 2013 -- will be coming and bringing her three Goldens, again.


----------



## Max's Dad

DanaRuns said:


> My friend Lisa -- who lurks but doesn't post, and who came to our first meetup in 2013 -- will be coming and bringing her three Goldens, again.


Excellent!! That makes 11 Goldens plus 1 probable.


----------



## DanaRuns

So, if Lisa and I come together, we will be bringing 7 dogs (6 Goldens and "Dave" -- sorry, human Dave!). We'd have to take the motorhome to bring them all in one vehicle. Is there anyplace there to park a motorhome?


----------



## Max's Dad

Yes. I believe there is room. Either on the kennel property, or just outside. It is a rural area. When we attended the big Rescue event, there was lot of cars and room for all of them. You might have to park on gravel, but there is space.


----------



## Melfice

Our K9 Nose Work class will not be meeting on October 19th. I will be able to go to this event! I'm thinking about bringing Skunky and Rusty. Skunky has not done any major road trips yet...and it will be interesting to see what he does in the water.

I hope being a Pomeranian won't limit his fun with the other dogs. Skunky is tough, but I'm not sure if its a good idea to bring a toy breed with goldens.


----------



## Max's Dad

As far as bringing your Pom, I would be cautious. Rusty makes 12 Goldens. All much larger than a Pomeranian. Has Skunky been around that many big dogs before? If you are not sure if you should bring him, it might be a good idea to leave Skunky home.

Looking forward to seeing you and Rusty again!


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> As far as bringing your Pom, I would be cautious. Rusty makes 12 Goldens. All much larger than a Pomeranian. Has Skunky been around that many big dogs before? If you are not sure if you should bring him, it might be a good idea to leave Skunky home.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and Rusty again!


Skunky has been around a lot of large dogs before. Maybe not 12 at a time, but around 6+ and he likes to play or Skunky likes to stay back and relax. 

I'm not worried about Skunky being around large dogs, but rather the other dogs not liking him haha.

I could let Rusty have fun swimming, and I can keep Skunky next to me on leash. Kerrie Ann would not enjoy swimming, and she would most likely stand at my side. With Skunky at least he will enjoy something new and meet new friends too


----------



## Brave

Bear will most likely love him. I just worry that Bear will be too rough. Though if I throw a ball, I'll never get him out of the water. Teehee.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Melfice said:


> I'm not worried about Skunky being around large dogs, but rather the other dogs not liking him haha.


Summit is only 6 months old and 50 lbs. He likes smaller dogs anyway, since those are the only kind he normally gets to play with. He'll love Skunky!


----------



## Melfice

Brave said:


> Bear will most likely love him. I just worry that Bear will be too rough. Though if I throw a ball, I'll never get him out of the water. Teehee.


True! I remember all the dogs were very cool with small toy breeds, back when we all went to the dog park on the beach. Bear might have a new friend indeed!


----------



## Melfice

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Summit is only 6 months old and 50 lbs. He likes smaller dogs anyway, since those are the only kind he normally gets to play with. He'll love Skunky!


Skunky will love meeting Summit 

He should have a blast I think


----------



## Max's Dad

Whether your bring Skunky or not is completely up to you. I only responded with my thoughts because you seemed to want some input on the issue.. Max has spent time with a Yorkie with some time at the beach, and Max really got the worst of it.


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> Whether your bring Skunky or not is completely up to you. I only responded with my thoughts because you seemed to want some input on the issue.. Max has spent time with a Yorkie with some time at the beach, and Max really got the worst of it.


Yeah I wanted to see if anyone's dog might have issues with a small dog like a Pomeranian.

I think most goldens are very friendly, but you never know haha

Thanks for the advise and it should be a great event I think!


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max with Triscuit, a Yorkie, almost 3 years ago. Max was still very much a puppy at the time. At the water park, things get very chaotic. Water is everywhere. All Max wants to do is retrieve his float from the pool. I am sure we will all have a great day.


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> Here is Max with Triscuit, a Yorkie, almost 3 years ago. Max was still very much a puppy at the time. At the water park, things get very chaotic. Water is everywhere. All Max wants to do is retrieve his float from the pool. I am sure we will all have a great day.


Awesome pictures! Btw where can I buy some of those floats? I want to have Rusty retrieve them from the pool too!


----------



## Max's Dad

We like the Chuckit brand dog toys. You can find them at Petco or Amazon.

Amazon.com : Chuckit! Medium Amphibious Bumper (Colors Vary) : Pet Chew Toys : Pet Supplies


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> We like the Chuckit brand dog toys. You can find them at Petco or Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com : Chuckit! Medium Amphibious Bumper (Colors Vary) : Pet Chew Toys : Pet Supplies


Thanks for the link! I'm going to buy one from Petco, because paying for overnight shipping is a waste. And then I'll order more from Amazon.com

It looks like Max likes small dogs, and that Yorkie loves the water it seems lol. I'm not sure Skunky will be down with swimming, but he will have fun watching the other dogs.


----------



## Brave

We have one if you want to try it out before buying it. I haven't tried it with Bear yet. I planned on bringing some large chuck-it balls and his float.


----------



## DanaRuns

Skunky can hang out with my Dave. Dave is the little terrier mix on the right in the right-hand photo in my signature (click on the photo to see it full size). He's probably bigger than Skunky. Dave is about 12 lbs.


----------



## Melfice

DanaRuns said:


> Skunky can hang out with my Dave. Dave is the little terrier mix on the right in the right-hand photo in my signature (click on the photo to see it full size). He's probably bigger than Skunky. Dave is about 12 lbs.


Yeah he is a little bit bigger. Skunky is almost 8 pounds, but has a lot of fur haha. Thanks and I think Skunky will like having a friend his size to play with


----------



## Melfice

Brave said:


> We have one if you want to try it out before buying it. I haven't tried it with Bear yet. I planned on bringing some large chuck-it balls and his float.


Oh thanks for the offer, but I'm going to need to buy them anyway. Rusty needs to be a true retriever...and retrieve in water!


----------



## Melfice

Sorry guys, but I won't be able to make the event after all. I just checked the Kings' calendar, and I have a game to go to on October 19th. The game starts at 12:00PM and I already paid for it (full season ticket holder here).

I totally forgot about it, and I'm glad I double checked their schedule. Hockey is almost back! Its funny because the Kings almost never have games on a Sunday afternoon, or Sunday home games in general.

I was looking forward to the event. It sounds like it will be a lot of fun


----------



## Brave

You'll be missed!! Enjoy your game!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Melfice said:


> Sorry guys, but I won't be able to make the event after all.
> 
> I was looking forward to the event. It sounds like it will be a lot of fun


I'm sorry, too, We were looking forward to meeting you and your pups. I hope it turns out to be a good game!


----------



## Max's Dad

Melfice said:


> Sorry guys, but I won't be able to make the event after all. I just checked the Kings' calendar, and I have a game to go to on October 19th. The game starts at 12:00PM and I already paid for it (full season ticket holder here).
> 
> I totally forgot about it, and I'm glad I double checked their schedule. Hockey is almost back! Its funny because the Kings almost never have games on a Sunday afternoon, or Sunday home games in general.
> 
> I was looking forward to the event. It sounds like it will be a lot of fun


Sorry to hear you will not be able to make it.


----------



## DanaRuns

Melfice said:


> Sorry guys, but I won't be able to make the event after all. I just checked the Kings' calendar, and I have a game to go to on October 19th. The game starts at 12:00PM and I already paid for it (full season ticket holder here).
> 
> I totally forgot about it, and I'm glad I double checked their schedule. Hockey is almost back! Its funny because the Kings almost never have games on a Sunday afternoon, or Sunday home games in general.
> 
> I was looking forward to the event. It sounds like it will be a lot of fun


Clearly, the polite thing to do would be to have tickets for everyone. Just sayin'...


----------



## DanaRuns

Dave, I just wanna say that I love Max's true Golden smile. It's in all the pics you post of him.


----------



## Melfice

DanaRuns said:


> Clearly, the polite thing to do would be to have tickets for everyone. Just sayin'...


LOL I know right haha. Btw I love the first picture in your sig file! The dog jumping is awesome indeed


----------



## Shutterwolf

Shelly and I might make it! Keep me up to date on the number, and cost per dog. I can bring my camera and do photography of the event. PM me for details.


----------



## Max's Dad

Shutterwolf said:


> Shelly and I might make it! Keep me up to date on the number, and cost per dog. I can bring my camera and do photography of the event. PM me for details.


All the info you need is in this thread. Sent you a PM, a professional photographer is not needed. No solicitation, please.


----------



## Max's Dad

*Update*

Our meet-up in Murrieta is coming-up, next Sunday.

Date: Sunday, October 19, 2014
Time: 2pm to 3pm
Location: Country Kennels Dawg Water Park
25817 Washington Ave
Murrieta, CA 92562

Max and I visited the park last Wednesday and confirmed our reservation. I suggest everyone arrive 15 to 20 minutes early in order to allow time to check-in and be able to enjoy the pool and the dog park for the full hour. There is a group scheduled for 3pm so we will probably not be able to stay over our allotted time.

*Be sure to bring proof of vaccinations including Bordetella.*

With 7 members and 12 dogs, cost should be $10 per member. 

Dana: I checked for parking, and there is plenty of room for an RV.

Expect to get wet! And have fun!

There should be 11 Golden Retrievers, plus Dave the Terrier
Max's Dad with Max
Goldenca with Ticket
DanaRuns with Isabelle, Gibbs and Ziva
Lisa with her 3 Goldens
GuliblGuy with Barley
Susan with Summit
Brave with Bear

Here is a picture of Max from Wednesday.


----------



## Shutterwolf

Fair enough. Will try to let you know for sure ASAP if Shelly and I can make it or not. She is a black and white pit mix, but she is extremely friendly, and loves goldens as much as I do! She has a lot of golden friends from Splash Dogs competitions. 

Heres a shot a friend got of us at last weeks competition.


----------



## Max's Dad

Shutterwolf, who has been a member of the forum for more than two years, owns a *pit bull mix.* "Shelly" has been to Murrieta for Splash Dogs events and, according to Shutterwolf, has made several Golden friends. Shutterwolf states that Shelly is a very friendly, well socialized, dog.

Shutterwolf would like to attend our event with his dog. He has dreams to own a Golden some day. 

I initially told him "No", his attendance was a bad idea. Max and I have had negative experiences with Pits in the past, as well as the recent experience of Dana and Gibbs. Shutterwolf asked me to reconsider because his dog is different, very well trained and friendly.

Here is his comment:
"Thank you. I greatly appreciate the consideration, and I really look forward to spending time with the other goldens. The more time I spend with them, the more I look forward to getting one, and the more I learn about the breed. Until the day I am blessed with my own golden, this is the best I get."

I told Shutterwolf that I would consult others and get additional input about whether he be allowed to come to our event with Shelly. It is not necessary to respond publicly, you can respond by sending me a *Private Message.*

First and foremost, This is a "Golden Retriever" event. If even only one person is uncomfortable with Shutterwolf's Pit Mix in attendance, I will tell him "No", he may not attend.


----------



## Shutterwolf

Thank you again for considering this. A little information for others that don't know her...

I have had her for 6 years without a single incident. She has at least 6 different golden friends, we have successfully met with a forum member and their golden at a park in San Jose in the past, She is extremely well trained and socialized, and been around lots of other dogs, and she is one of the sweetest dogs I have ever known. 

Please let us attend! I truly do enjoy any time I can spend with other goldens, and cant wait for the day I get to enjoy one of my own. On top of having lots of fun, I can use my experience with Splash Dogs to help anyone who may need or want help with getting their dog to jump, in case there are some new dogs at the meet. Have a great day, and I look forward to seeing you all there if we are able to make it.


----------



## Max's Dad

Please be advised that Shutterwolf and his *Pit Mix, Shelly, will not be attending our event in Murrieta next week.* If you have any questions, please send me a Private Message.


----------



## Brave

I cannot wait. This will be such a fun event.


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, that seemed kind of unfair. I feel sorry for Shutterwolf, who appears to have handled this with class, dignity and patience. It sucks that he has to explain about his dog, and then still get dumped. I feel bad that Shelly -- who is probably a wonderful dog -- will be excluded because of bias and prejudice against pit bulls. That's just so unfair. There are truly wonderful, sweet, amazing, incredible pit bulls, and I'll bet Shelly is one of them. I feel bad she doesn't get to come because of her dog race.

That said, I'm one of those with the prejudice. I didn't used to be. But with the terrifying pit bull attack Gibbs recently underwent, in combination with the outrageous aftermath from that event, I'll never have Gibbs or my other dogs in the company of a pit bull I don't know, ever again.

Still, my prejudice is no excuse for keeping Shelly from attending. After all, if my terrier mix can attend, then it's not exclusively a Golden event (though I will be bringing up to 6 Goldens between me and my friend Lisa, so it's not like I'm coming only with Dave). But I have to admit that, as unfair as I think it is for Shelly to be excluded based on her breed, if a pit bull attends, I will not. I know it's not fair, I know I'm prejudiced. But I will exercise my (perhaps irrational) choice to not come. But me choosing not to come is not like being told that I cannot come, as Shutterwolf apparently has been. And that makes me feel bad for him and Shelly.

Gibbs and I attended SoCal Dock Dogs, once, at Prado. We had a fantastic time. I didn't see any pit bulls, but would have loved to, since I suspect it's a rare pit bull who lacks the common sense to stay on a perfectly safe dock and watch the idiot retrievers leap into the water.


----------



## Melfice

> After all, if my terrier mix can attend, then it's not exclusively a Golden event (though I will be bringing up to 6 Goldens between me and my friend Lisa, so it's not like I'm coming only with Dave).


 Yeah its not exclusively a golden retriever event. Your Terrier Mix, Bear and my Skunky are all non goldens. Well I'm not going to go, but I see no issue with non-goldens attending the event.

I can understand why people would not want a pit bull around their dogs. I have seen some very good pit bulls, and I have seen some very bad ones too. Rusty was attacked a few months ago, and we were very lucky he did not get hurt bad.

I'm sure Shelly is one of the good pit bulls (mix) tho


----------



## Shutterwolf

DanaRuns said:


> Well, that seemed kind of unfair. I feel sorry for Shutterwolf, who appears to have handled this with class, dignity and patience. It sucks that he has to explain about his dog, and then still get dumped. I feel bad that Shelly -- who is probably a wonderful dog -- will be excluded because of bias and prejudice against pit bulls. That's just so unfair. There are truly wonderful, sweet, amazing, incredible pit bulls, and I'll bet Shelly is one of them. I feel bad she doesn't get to come because of her dog race.
> 
> That said, I'm one of those with the prejudice. I didn't used to be. But with the terrifying pit bull attack Gibbs recently underwent, in combination with the outrageous aftermath from that event, I'll never have Gibbs or my other dogs in the company of a pit bull I don't know, ever again.
> 
> Still, my prejudice is no excuse for keeping Shelly from attending. After all, if my terrier mix can attend, then it's not exclusively a Golden event (though I will be bringing up to 6 Goldens between me and my friend Lisa, so it's not like I'm coming only with Dave). But I have to admit that, as unfair as I think it is for Shelly to be excluded based on her breed, if a pit bull attends, I will not. I know it's not fair, I know I'm prejudiced. But I will exercise my (perhaps irrational) choice to not come. But me choosing not to come is not like being told that I cannot come, as Shutterwolf apparently has been. And that makes me feel bad for him and Shelly.
> 
> Gibbs and I attended SoCal Dock Dogs, once, at Prado. We had a fantastic time. I didn't see any pit bulls, but would have loved to, since I suspect it's a rare pit bull who lacks the common sense to stay on a perfectly safe dock and watch the idiot retrievers leap into the water.


Thank you for that, and yes, Shelly is an amazing pit mix. She will attack you with love and kisses and her weapon of a tail! That's about as aggressive as she ever gets lol... And yes, there are bad pit bulls out there. My dog was attacked by one as well... She reacted by barking and running away from her. She got a hole in her jowls, but it healed, and she doesn't act any differently, and I don't either. We no longer socialize with that specific dog, but I feel no different about the breed. I treat each dog as an individual, and they are all innocent until they give me a reason to think otherwise. 

I was really looking forward to spending time with my absolute favorite breed, learning more about them, spending time with them, and having fun doing what we love on the dock! I will have my own golden in the future as my next dog, but until that day, I can only spend time with other goldens. I hope everyone gets to meet with Shelly some day in the future to see what an amazing dog she is. She absolutely adores goldens, and they seem to be her favorite breed to play with at the park, and other splash dog events. She was kept in a X-Pen with several of her golden friends at one of the events in the past, and they all got along great. 

I actually was supposed to get a lab or golden as my first dog, and I never woulda choose a pit due to having to deal with issues like this, but she choose me. A friend had her as a foster for a local rescue in Sac, and when she met me, she stole my heart and made me take her home :--heart:

If anyone would ever like to meet her, PM me and we can set up a day to meet one on one, I am in the Corona area. 


Shelly and 2 of her local golden friends in Murietta


----------



## Melfice

Thanks for understanding, Shutterwolf! One of these days we will meet up for a splash dogs event. Sundays are bad for me, but I tend to be free on most Saturdays earlier in the day.

One issue is, a lot of these events are so far from me haha, and Saturday nights are booked for the next 6 months or so.


----------



## GuliblGuy

This is a bummer. Barley was attacked by 2 pitbull dogs when he was about 4.5 months old, but he has gotten over it and healed, and gets along great with pits at dog parks and dog beach. 

Just because some pitbulls are mean and aggressive doesn't mean they all are, I would hope people could keep an open mind about it.


----------



## Brave

Dave - I might have a second golden with me. Waiting to see how things pan out.


----------



## DanaRuns

Dave, I am not bringing Ziva, she is in Northern California for a specialty show. Also, I'm not bringing Lisa and her three dogs. Sorry.

At the moment, I'm weighing whether any of us will come.


----------



## Brave

Please come!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

DanaRuns said:


> Dave, I am not bringing Ziva, she is in Northern California for a specialty show. Also, I'm not bringing Lisa and her three dogs. Sorry.
> 
> At the moment, I'm weighing whether any of us will come.


Dana, I hope you will reconsider and come to the event. I know many of us are looking forward to seeing you and Theresa as well as Gibbs, Isabelle and Dave. This whole thing concerning Shutterwolf began when I told him he could not come to the event and promote his photography business, which was his first concern. Only then did he bring up his love for Goldens as a pretext to attend and let me know his dog was a pit mix.

This is a Golden Retriever Forum and a Golden Retriever event. I organized it so we could get together, visit with one another and enjoy each other's Goldens for a little while on a Sunday afternoon. Not to create drama about Pit Bulls caused by Shutterwolf.

Leslie and I will be there with Max. Hope you and the other members who RSVP'd will join us. We'd really like to see you.


----------



## Shutterwolf

Max's Dad said:


> Dana, I hope you will reconsider and come to the event. I know many of us are looking forward to seeing you and Theresa as well as Gibbs, Isabelle and Dave. This whole thing concerning Shutterwolf began when I told him he could not come to the event and promote his photography business, which was his first concern. Only then did he bring up his love for Goldens as a pretext to attend and let me know his dog was a pit mix.
> 
> This is a Golden Retriever Forum and a Golden Retriever event. I organized it so we could get together, visit with one another and enjoy each other's Goldens for a little while on a Sunday afternoon. Not to create drama about Pit Bulls caused by Shutterwolf.
> 
> Leslie and I will be there with Max. Hope you and the other members who RSVP'd will join us. We'd really like to see you.



I could care less about the photos. I thought that would be a fun idea, but you said no so i moved on. My dog being a pit mix was just mentioned for the list of who was going, and to let you know she wasnt a golden. 

I was perfectly content with not selling my photos at that point, and just wanted to have fun with my dog, and spend time with the goldens. Being that I have been here for several years, its quite obvious I am into goldens and not just trying to push my photos. It was only when I was denied based off racism of breeds, that I felt I should explain why I want to come. Otherwise had I been allowed, you could have seen in person how much I love goldens, and dock diving. 


And to stay back on topic, I really do still want to meet up with goldens and golden owners here in SoCal, so I can get a chance to spend time with my favorite breed. I truely do love goldens, and I cant wait to be blessed with one of my own some day, but being a responsible dog owner, I dont have one yet because I cant afford 2 dogs right now. 

So to everyone here, If anyone ever wants to set up a separate meet/hang out, or just want to have fun at a park throwing the ball, let me know! Always looking forward to meeting other locals and making new friends. Not trying to take away from Sundays event, but since this is a general thread for meet ups, if anyone is interested, I could organize something of my own for a future date. Just message me here or via a PM and let me know what dates work best for everyone.


----------



## DanaRuns

Okay Dave, we will be there, sans Ziva and Lisa's dogs.

See you Sunday.


----------



## Brave

DanaRuns said:


> Okay Dave, we will be there, sans Ziva and Lisa's dogs.
> 
> See you Sunday.



Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Shutterwolf said:


> My dog was attacked by one as well... She reacted by barking and running away from her. She got a hole in her jowls, but it healed, and she doesn't act any differently, and I don't either. We no longer socialize with that specific dog, but I feel no different about the breed. I treat each dog as an individual, and they are all innocent until they give me a reason to think otherwise.


I hear you, and I appreciate it. I can't do it, though. First off, Gibbs couldn't get away. The pit bull latched onto his throat and it took four of us 3-4 minutes to pry his jaws off. I swear, we could have killed that pit bull and it would have died with its jaws locked around Gibbs' throat. Never. Again.

And you never hear about vicious Golden Retrievers killing someone and leaving someone else in a coma, except for this report from today's L.A. Times. Oh, wait, that's not Golden Retrievers, that's another pit bull attack. Goldens are bred for bulletproof temperaments, sweet dispositions, and a love of everyone. Are they all like that? No, but most of them are. Pit bulls are bred for aggression and viciousness. Are all of them like that. No. But too many are. Too many for me to ever trust one again. Sorry. You are a better person than I, if you can take unknown pit bulls as innocent until they give you a reason to think otherwise. Because by the time that reason is apparent, you or your dog could be dead.

My humble opinion. Your mileage may vary.

Shelly truly looks sweet. I can see it in her face in that photo. I'm sure she's one of the good ones. But man, I've got a little PTSD over Gibbs' attack, and I just can't put it aside.


----------



## Max's Dad

Thanks, Dana. See you Sunday. Looking forward to a fun day.


----------



## Brave

It'll just be Bear. The other golden cancelled.


----------



## DanaRuns

So, what's the final tally?


----------



## Brave

Max's Dad said:


> Our meet-up in Murrieta is coming-up, next Sunday.
> 
> Date: Sunday, October 19, 2014
> Time: 2pm to 3pm
> Location: Country Kennels Dawg Water Park
> 25817 Washington Ave
> Murrieta, CA 92562
> 
> Max and I visited the park last Wednesday and confirmed our reservation. I suggest everyone arrive 15 to 20 minutes early in order to allow time to check-in and be able to enjoy the pool and the dog park for the full hour. There is a group scheduled for 3pm so we will probably not be able to stay over our allotted time.
> 
> *Be sure to bring proof of vaccinations including Bordetella.*
> 
> With 7 members and 12 dogs, cost should be $10 per member.
> 
> Dana: I checked for parking, and there is plenty of room for an RV.
> 
> Expect to get wet! And have fun!
> 
> There should be 11 Golden Retrievers, plus Dave the Terrier
> Max's Dad with Max
> Goldenca with Ticket
> DanaRuns with Isabelle, Gibbs and Ziva
> Lisa with her 3 Goldens
> GuliblGuy with Barley
> Susan with Summit
> Brave with Bear



Without Ziva or Lisa and her three Goldens, the tally should drop from 11 to 7. 

It should be $9 per dog. $60 per hour / 7 dogs = $8.58 but it would be easier to round up. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Brave

Wait.... or is it 8 dogs (I don't think I counted Dave the terrier).... In which case it's really only $7.50 a dog. Right?


----------



## DanaRuns

So we are paying per dog? So the more dogs I bring, the more it costs me and the more of the fee I have to bear?


----------



## Brave

DanaRuns said:


> So we are paying per dog? So the more dogs I bring, the more it costs me and the more of the fee I have to bear?



I took a shot at calculating it. Idk how Max's dad was calculating it. The other events I've attended there by other organizations charged per dog, not per member. 

Hopefully Max's dad will chime in with the official count. If I got it wrong, I apologize.


----------



## Max's Dad

If 6 owners/members show up, it would be $10 each. Was not figuring per dog. But per member. If someone does not show up, cost will be a little more. We will work it out however many show up.


----------



## DanaRuns

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## DanaRuns

Do they allow food inside? I hope so! We made organic peanut butter cookies to bring for everyone as a treat (and the dogs can eat them, too, if their human's allow it).  It just now occurred to me to ask if we can bring them in.


----------



## Brave

We had food last time. I don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## Max's Dad

Food is welcome, but be aware that Max will be on the look out for treats.


----------



## goldenca

PB cookies....how thoughtful. Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Beware-- Ticket can smell food a mile away...be sure the container is locked up tight....or she will GET THEM ALL....


----------



## Brave

We're on our way!!! My husband is in two with his camera so hopefully I get AMAZING photos of Bear diving. And we've got one new chuck-it ball and a chuck-it floaty dummy. 

I'm so excited!!!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

*That was the most fun EVER!!!*

Thank you, Dave, for putting this together!!!


----------



## Brave

Dana - hubby got a GREAT shot of Gibbs jumping off the dock. When I get home I'll be sure to upload them.


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, we had such a fantastic time that I just reserved the place for the same time next Sunday. So, if anyone wants to come again at 2:00 next Sunday, I've got it reserved. 



Brave said:


> Dana - hubby got a GREAT shot of Gibbs jumping off the dock. When I get home I'll be sure to upload them.


Oh, good! Can't wait to see it. Tell him THANK YOU!

Here's my one shot of Gibbs going off the dock.


----------



## pb2b

So jealous that I live in Illinois


----------



## Pammie

Can't wait for more photos! Yes, I am thread stalking and living vicariously through y'all! We have nothing like your fabulous dog park/pool in my neck of the woods, or even hours away! 
You had the recipe for a perfect day today and I am sure everyone had a ball!


----------



## Brave

More PHOTOS!!!

Bear had a BLAST!!!! With his super bionic knees. He jumped off the dock for the first time EVER!!!!!!!!!!!! And my husband got some AMAZING photos of Bear's antics. Our camera battery was dying, so there aren't as many photos as I would have liked. Maybe next time. :crossfing

Anyways.... here ya go!!! (P.S. Gibbs is at the end).


----------



## Max's Dad

The meet-up today at the doggy water park was a lot of fun. We had a perfect turnout with:
Max's Dad with Max
Goldenca with Ticket
DanaRuns with Isabelle, Gibbs and Dave the terrier
GuliblGuy with Barley
Susan with Summit
Brave with Bear 

Here are a few pictures. Two pictures feature Gibbs jumping off the dock, and then landing in the pool--Max is on the right retrieving his float.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

DanaRuns said:


> Well, we had such a fantastic time that I just reserved the place for the same time next Sunday. So, if anyone wants to come again at 2:00 next Sunday, I've got it reserved.



We'll be there! 

And *Thank you* to all those who tried to help out with Summit in one way or another, which means just about everyone present and their dog, teaching my 7-month-old manners or sweet-talking him into the water or giving him a refuge spot to retire to, or just putting up with a playful puppy!


----------



## Brave

Dana - we'll be there too!!!! 

Susan - Summit was amazing! And beautiful!! I love him!


----------



## Max's Dad

Wow, looks like we will be swimming two Sundays in a row!


----------



## DanaRuns

Yay! Summit, Bear and Max! Woohoo! 

We will have Gibbs, Ziva (who wasn't there today), Isabelle and yes...Dave "What The Heck Is That Thing" Terrier. I'm going to try to get Lisa and her three Goldens to come, too. Anyone else who couldn't make it today, you have another chance next Sunday!


----------



## Max's Dad

Great, looking forward to meeting Ziva!


----------



## goldenca

That was super FUN! Ticket had a blast retrieving her new blue/orange bumper.....even though there were 2 others just the same and 1 green/blue bumper. Everyone shared great. Awesome dogs today.

I will upload the GoPro video after I edit it....tomorrow.

Wish I could go next Sunday....but that will be my first agility trial since breaking my ankle.


----------



## DanaRuns

It was fun, wasn't it?    Ticket was awesome, too, having a great time!  Good luck in your agility trial. We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## lhowemt

I am jealous too! I wish we had more cool dog facilities, docks and stuff.


----------



## GuliblGuy

That was a ton of fun, and everyone was so nice!

Barley is still pooped from all the fun!

We have family in and are doing a 10k next Sunday so we won't be able to make it back out


----------



## Brave

Bear has been sleeping for hours. I love a tired dog. He had so much fun. And so did I. So much fun. I am so glad we're doing this again next weekend.


----------



## DanaRuns

GuliblGuy said:


> That was a ton of fun, and everyone was so nice!
> 
> Barley is still pooped from all the fun!
> 
> We have family in and are doing a 10k next Sunday so we won't be able to make it back out


It was great meeting Barley, he's a wonderful dog.  Enjoy your 10k. I remember when I used to beg off of things because I had a race. But that's ancient history. Now my dogs do all the exercise. Sorry you can't make it. Next time.


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> Bear has been sleeping for hours. I love a tired dog.


Isabelle is out cold, too. But Gibbs is still going! What's it going to take to tire that boy out? :bowl:


----------



## Brave

DanaRuns said:


> Isabelle is out cold, too. But Gibbs is still going! What's it going to take to tire that boy out? :bowl:



Oh just another million tosses of that delicious tennis ball. Haha.


----------



## goldenca

Here is the video. I hope I attached it correctly.


----------



## rooroch

Great video and photos. You all had such fun. I wish we had things like that here. Also your lovely weather!!


----------



## Melfice

WOW it looks like a blast from the pictures, and video! Next Sunday is bad for me, Rusty and Kerrie will be in their Nose Work class...which is every Sunday.

Saturdays tend to be better for me than Sundays. One of these days I'll be able to go!


----------



## Brave

Joy - GREAT Video!!!!! I loved how Ticket was pawing the water before finally jumping in the deep end to get the bumper. And the slow-motion shot of Bear diving is absolutely marvelous!!! Thank you so much for taking such great video!


----------



## Melfice

Brave said:


> Joy - GREAT Video!!!!! I loved how Ticket was pawing the water before finally jumping in the deep end to get the bumper. And the slow-motion shot of Bear diving is absolutely marvelous!!! Thank you so much for taking such great video!


Yeah I like how Ticket was doing that too haha. It's like he was not sure about going to retrieve it or not


----------



## goldenca

Melfice said:


> Yeah I like how Ticket was doing that too haha. It's like he was not sure about going to retrieve it or not


This was Ticket's second time swimming without a life vest. SHE learned how to swim in a lake....so swimming in a pool is still a bit new to her. 

She has not pawed at the water before...... I think she thought she could get the string dangling from the bumper and get it that way without swimming to it.


----------



## Brave

Are you excited for your agility trial? Will it be off leash? Ticket and you are going to do great!!!! Well be thinking about you all week and especially on Sunday.


----------



## goldenca

Brave said:


> Are you excited for your agility trial? Will it be off leash? Ticket and you are going to do great!!!! Well be thinking about you all week and especially on Sunday.


Thanks.
Yes, super excited. It is all off leash. If she gets a Q (qualifying run) that will be #3 and she would get a Novice Jumpers with Weaves title. (NAJ)

I just hope Ticket does not get the zoomies or something because we haven't been to a trial in 6 months and that my ankles will hold up enough to try to run with her. It should be fun. . . .now if she can only learn to dock dive.....


----------



## Brave

Can you wrap your ankle beforehand to give it a bit more support? I think Ticket will be on spot and that you will marvel through the course.


----------



## PatJ

We've been reading this thread and looking at the awesome pictures and videos with envy because we don't get our puppy until January. We live in SoCal near Seal Beach. Please continue to have the meet ups so we can join you when our puppy is old enough. We are so looking forward to meeting you all. In the meantime - have fun!!!


----------



## Brave

Dana - we might have to cancel for Sunday. Bear came up lame tonight on our walk and when I got him home and shaved his toes he has a little laceration that's bleeding. I don't want to aggravate it while it heals.


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> Dana - we might have to cancel for Sunday. Bear came up lame tonight on our walk and when I got him home and shaved his toes he has a little laceration that's bleeding. I don't want to aggravate it while it heals.


I'm sorry to hear about Bear. I hope he's feeling better today. 

Okay, we are cancelling Sunday. Bear is probably out, Ziva is in season so can't go, and we're going to have to send Gibbs away to stay with the Schultzes while Ziva is in season. So it's not worth it.

We'll do it again soon, though, and I hope everyone can come.


----------



## Max's Dad

Okay. Was thinking this might happen when you said Ziva was coming in season. See you next time.


----------



## Brave

DanaRuns said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Bear. I hope he's feeling better today.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we are cancelling Sunday. Bear is probably out, Ziva is in season so can't go, and we're going to have to send Gibbs away to stay with the Schultzes while Ziva is in season. So it's not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll do it again soon, though, and I hope everyone can come.



Sorry to hear its scratched but I'm sure well do it again. The place is too much fun to stay away from for long. 

Bear is still feisty. Hard to keep a good puppy down. I've been getting major puppy eyes before our walks when we leave him behind, but it's for the best. I don't want to risk an infection or extended healing process this close to our road trip. 

Congrats on Ziva coming into season.  is this her first time? I'm sure you'll miss Gibbs for the duration.

Lots of hugs to all. 

P.s. Should we brainstorm other locations to hold meet-ups for those members who are further north? I know Melfice was expressing a desire for locations closer to him. Just a thought.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

DanaRuns said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Bear. I hope he's feeling better today.
> 
> Okay, we are cancelling Sunday. Bear is probably out, Ziva is in season so can't go, and we're going to have to send Gibbs away to stay with the Schultzes while Ziva is in season. So it's not worth it.
> 
> We'll do it again soon, though, and I hope everyone can come.


Sounds like the only choice. We'll be waiting . . .


----------



## Melfice

When will the next SoCal meetup take place?!?!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Melfice said:


> When will the next SoCal meetup take place?!?!



I've been wondering about that, too! Weekend class for us starts back up at the end of January, so before that time would be nice . . .


----------



## Brave

The rest of this month is busy for me, as is the first weekend of January. But any other weekend in January work for me. Where do we want to go?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

We're open to anything. We just got back from Summit's first hike in Big Bear. It went fine, but it's a long trip there and back. I don't know what else you can do there besides hike.

Adding: It's also about to snow. We've hiked in the snow quite a bit, but not with a dog. For me, it takes extra muscle, and you have to be prepared to slide in the snow. It's fun, though! We wouldn't have to go on a long hike, if anyone wanted to try it.


----------



## Brave

Is it snowing there yet? That's one thing I am dying to show Bear....snow!!!

I know Melfice wanted a meetup a bit closer to him, so up north a bit more. 

I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Melfice

I would be down for a hike somewhere in So Cal! Hiking in the snow might be tough, but I'm sure its fun! I'm not sure how the dogs would like it tho


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Sorry, I was wrong. It's not going to snow right away. We just got pretty cold there yesterday! The thing is, it's only fun after there's several inches of snow on the ground. Several feet is even better. Waiting might be a good idea.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

At the same time, whenever anyone wants to go, we'll do it if we're free! We like to hike on any surface.

Sorry, I keep talking about people hiking. We haven't done it on snow with a dog yet.


----------



## Max's Dad

How about Sunday, January 18th, 2015. Not really interested in a hike. How about Huntington Beach. Should not be busy that time of year. Or going back to the water park in Murrieta. Do not know of any destinations for dog meet-ups in the north LA area.


----------



## Brave

If I'm driving far, I'd rather go on a Saturday.


----------



## Max's Dad

Okay, how about Saturday, January 17th.


----------



## Brave

Max's Dad said:


> Okay, how about Saturday, January 17th.



That works for me!! Thanks! Now where do we want to go? Huntington Beach sounds good. Melfice is that still to far away?


----------



## Max's Dad

I am thinking 1pm. Give everyone plenty of time to get there. It is a 2 hour drive for me.


----------



## goldenca

That would work great for me. We have not been to Huntington Beach yet and agility event is the following weekend. Ticket and I would like to go.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Dang. I'll be in Berkeley.


----------



## Max's Dad

So, the meet-up being planned is:
Location: Huntington Beach Dog Beach--Located at PCH and Golden West
Date: Saturday, January 17, 2015
Time: 1:00 pm


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

We'll be there!


----------



## Max's Dad

Looking good. Four confirmed. Me, Brave, goldenca and Susan w/Summit.


----------



## Brave

Heads up HB is a pay-to-park beach. And we would meet at the off-leash area like last time. Idk how to explain where it is. Lol. But it's always a grand time.


----------



## DanaRuns

You can add Gibbs, Ziva, Isabelle and Dave to the list.

So do you meet near the North parking lot, or the South one?


----------



## Brave

Y'all might have to draw me a map. Lol. Normally we park in a lot that has a bathroom area on the north end. And we walk down a ramp and climb down some rocks to get to the beach. Is there a better way? lol. 

I have no clue if that is the north or south lot. I'm directionally challenged.


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> Y'all might have to draw me a map. Lol. Normally we park in a lot that has a bathroom area on the north end. And we walk down a ramp and climb down some rocks to get to the beach. Is there a better way? lol.
> 
> I have no clue if that is the north or south lot. I'm directionally challenged.


Must be the south lot. If you park in the north lot you walk down a ramp but don't have to climb over rocks. You just walk down to the beach on the ramp the whole way.


----------



## Brave

Me thinks I need to find this north lot. Make it easier on my body.


----------



## goldenca

Since I have never been to this beach .... can you draw a map for me ....or give me directions to this beach?

I will be coming down the 405 freeway.


----------



## Max's Dad

Take the 405 South. Off at Beach Blvd. or Golden West. Then go west to the ocean to Pacific Coast Highway. Dog Beach is located at Golden West and PCH. There are two parking lots located along PCH. Last time we met north of the second lot along PCH. We can figure a more exact location when we are a little closer to the day of the meet-up. Edit: To clarify, come down Golden West to PCH. Turn right and park in the second lot along the beach, which would be the lot furthest north. 

Just noticed that Dana and her crew are in. Should be a great meet-up!

Also, check this website.

Home Page


----------



## Max's Dad

As I recall, at the north lot you walk down a ramp to the beach. But if you want to take a short cut to a certain spot, you may need to climb over some rocks. But the rocks are not required if you walk a little further on the sand.


----------



## GuliblGuy

We should be able to make it.


----------



## Garou

Hi all!

I might bring Crosby -- it's my old neighborhood and my four-month-old pup hasn't experienced sand under his webs yet! 

Parking-wise, if you're taking Golden West toward the beach, there are a couple of streets on your left you can turn on that are free parking (some are metered), so you only have to walk a couple of blocks to get to the beach.

It would be great to meet you all!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Garou, I hope you do bring your boy. Crosby can play with Summit, so that neither of them annoys all the other dogs with their youthful playfulness!


----------



## Dave Greaves

RE HB dog beach,, the pier which can be seen from dog beach is south, the other way up the beach is north (by name,not by compass as true north is inland) There are two lots on pch, the north lot is smallest and closest to a ramp as well as it is a parking meter lot and is the hardest one to get a spot in... the south lot is much larger and has pay kiosks that take paper money or bank cards and you leave your reciept on dash.. its easier to find parking at, is more centered over all and the one i use.. there is a south ramp also down to beach at its south end where goldenwest hits pch.. that is where most people meet for things such as this because some people always go for free parking and longer walk which puts them at the south end... Now both lots have a restroom and the two are seperated by a section of cliff that co;;apsed long ago and the bike trail dips down there where there is a lifeguard tower.. here you can go down about 5 feet of rocks like steps and be right centered on dog beach which is a mile in length... DO NOT GO DOWN ANY OTHER ROCKS OR CLIFF AREA! people do but its very dangerous as well as fenced to warn you.. Me and my jones and mindy willtry to be there, we go all the time but its always good to meet more goldens.. for a meet like this the date and time come first but just fyi ideally what you want is to go when tide is lowest and avoid high tides... next week we will be having some of the lowest negative tides of the year. negative tides are rare and when they happen the beach gets about 5 times bigger... ideal for dogs... durring king tides parts of the beach are underwater... also if you have not been recently those big waves we had in the fall have removed several feet thick of the dry sand and also changed the sandbar a great deal carving deeper channels into it creating new stronger rip currents... everyone should know how to see these so they can be avoided and dogs kerpt away from.. rip currents, strong ones, are the greatest danger but easy to avoid once you know what to look for.. Anyone wanting to learn more about rips or anything else about the beach id be happy to show you... Ive been going to this and most of the beaches for nearly 50 years.. In the past I used to give ecological tours to school classes in newport as well as taught scuba and am fairly well informed about in all regards about the coastline here... I just read a writeup about the 10 best dog beaches in the country and hb was listed as number 1.... I only bring up those safety issues as so many blindly put there dogs in risk by not knowing... hb dog beach is great and all beaches share these issues.. its just good to know, be safe.. hope to meet you all there... my 2 goldens are 4 yrs old and love other goldens.


----------



## Dave Greaves

Oh actually there is one more ramp far at north end of dog beach... its the most remote but forget to mention it... so counting the slump in middle there really is like 5 ramps down to beach in that mile.


----------



## Brave

Thank you for that post! I would love to learn how to spot a rip tide since that is my biggest fear when I take Bear to the beach. 

We use the south lot cause I remember the kiosks and the paper parking tickets we leave in the window. 

Bear is always a nightmare trying to walk properly when we get to the beach. He's all go and no stop. Lol. It's like he smells the water and the sand and his brain has gone back to puppy mode.


----------



## Melfice

Sounds like fun, and I hope the weather is good enough for a trip to the beach. It might be a wet weather from what I have heard.

I should be able to go, but I'm not sure if I'll take Kerrie Ann again. She did not care for the beach and water. Rusty on the other hand...he had a BLAST last time we went here!

This time I might bring my Pomeranian, but I'm not sure yet. I remember seeing some toy breeds at the beach last time, but I might not want to risk taking him around large dogs. It will only take one second, and Skunky can be hurt bad etc

We will see what happens, but this event should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Brave

If It's raining I don't want Bear in the water, just cause of run-off. Can we make an alternative location as back-up? It would stink to drive ALL the way for nothing. 

There appears to be a dog park relatively close to HB dog beach at the intersection (area-ish) of Edward street and tak wet avenue. It's called "Central Park dog park" and you can get to it from the PCH

Take Goldenwest
Turn left on Ellis avenue
Turn right on Edward Street


----------



## DanaRuns

I've taken Dave (terrier mix) to that beach many times, with no problems. Your Pom should be fine.

If we have to move it, I won't be coming to the dog park. The _only_ dog park I'll go to anymore, since Gibbs was attacked by the pit bull, is the one in Coto de Caza, where we had our first meet-up. So I hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Max's Dad

When it rains, we do not go to dog park. Our dog park is too muddy. If there should be bad weather the day of the meet-up, or if the surf conditions are too dangerous, we can message here and cancel the event. 

With the meet-up scheduled for 1:00 pm, if we notify everyone here by 10:00 am, everyone should have enough notice before they leave home.


----------



## Melfice

Good idea, and lets hope the weather will be good enough for the event 

It should be fun indeed


----------



## DanaRuns

Everything still on track?


----------



## Brave

I'm still in. Weather.com says sunny skies and a high of 69° is expected. Sounds perfect!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Yes! We are all set for:
Location: Huntington Beach Dog Beach--Located at PCH and Golden West
Date: Saturday, January 17, 2015
Time: 1:00 pm

A week from tomorrow. I believe we will be meeting at the "north" section of dog beach. Somewhere near the bottom of the ramp that goes from the parking lot down to the beach. Perhaps someone remembers what number lifeguard station that is. I am hoping parking will not be too much of a problem because it is winter, after all.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

We don't want to bring beach pathogens back to our new puppy Jet, so we'll have to skip this one. We'll be there next time, though.


----------



## Max's Dad

Please confirm if you will be attending next week. So far, DanaRuns, Brave and Max's Dad are confirmed for Saturday the 17th at Huntington Beach.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Do you agree that it would be risky for the new pup if we take Summit to the beach? Jet will still need 2 more shots after the date of the beach Meetup.

Never mind, I think we'll just have to cancel it. 2 more shots is too much. So we won't be going.


----------



## GuliblGuy

We'll be there.


----------



## Melfice

I won't be able to make it this weekend, but I hope everyone has a good time! It's going to be in the 60's this weekend, and the beach might be a bit too cold to go anyway.

Good luck with the weather on Saturday!


----------



## goldenca

I can't make it either this Saturday as my brother is coming to visit.
Maybe next time. Enjoy the beach.


----------



## Max's Dad

So far, DanaRuns, Max's Dad, Brave and GuliblGuy.


----------



## Max's Dad

Forecast for Saturday is 70 degrees and sunny. Today surf is 2 to 3 feet. Looks good for this Saturday.


----------



## DanaRuns

Sorry, I am bowing out.  It turns out that Ziva is showing in Ventura this weekend, and we will be going up to that show. I didn't find this out until yesterday. Goldens show at 11:20 on Saturday, so it isn't possible for me to get to Dog Beach in time.

Sorry.


----------



## Max's Dad

Sorry to hear you cannot make it Dana. I am thinking we should reschedule with only 3 dogs now confirmed.


----------



## Max's Dad

Actually, I have been fighting the flu the last couple of days and might have not been able to go anyway, so lets go ahead and cancel for this week. Will come up with a proposed date for February.


----------



## Brave

Roger that.


----------



## Pandy

I hope there will be another meet sometime soon so we can meet everyone : ] my boy is turning 1 year next Friday! TIME WENT BY SO FAST.


----------



## Melfice

Pandy said:


> I hope there will be another meet sometime soon so we can meet everyone : ] my boy is turning 1 year next Friday! TIME WENT BY SO FAST.


Yep time does FLY by so fast. Rusty will be 3 years old in May. Seemed like I just got him as a small pup...I wish time slowed down 

I hope there will be a meet up in the near future too


----------



## SunnynSey

Count me in, hope there is one in the future too!


----------



## Max's Dad

Will propose a meetup date soon. Great to see so much interest!


----------



## Brave

If anyone is interested, there is a k9 Cancer walk in San Diego on 3/1. Bear and I are walking. 

It's not an official SoCal meetup but the more the merrier!!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Happy Birthday, Shiro! 

We'll try to get to the next meetup, too, and finally meet you and Pandy!


----------



## Shutterwolf

Sorry for the late notice, but for anyone interested, there is a Spash Dogs event in Rancho Cucomonga at the Bass Pro store, the 27th, 28th, and 1st. I will be there all 3 days and there will be a lot of other goldens there, not from this forum. First event of the year down here and it should be a lot of fun. Also, on saturday the 28th, I am trying to get a group of people togather for dinner at the Lazy Dog reasturant with a dog friemdly patio. If anyone here is interested in that, let me know please.


----------



## Melfice

I'm not sure if I can make this event, but I'll try tho! I am very interested in splash dogs events for Rusty!


----------



## SeanBH

Boy, I wish we could make it...that's only about 2 miles from my office, and it sounds like it would be great! But I'll be out of town for two weeks straight. Doggoneit!


----------



## Shutterwolf

For anyone interested, such as Rusty, I help out as a wrangler, which means i help new dogs trying it out for the first time. So let me know if you will be there and i can plan on working with your dog/s if you need any help.


----------



## Melfice

I can't go this weekend. I forgot I'll be out of town on Friday, and half day on Saturday for an ORT for my Kerrie Ann.

Sunday I'll be booked too


----------



## Pooklook

Ooohh, it's too bad Polar will have to miss this 
He was just neutered last Monday, so I think it might be too soon for him to do something this exciting.


Shutterwolf said:


> I help out as a wrangler


Shutterwolf, do you know if this event will repeat or happen again at the Rancho location?


----------



## Max's Dad

Splash Dogs has been happening in Rancho every year around this time. They may have an event later this year in Murrieta.


----------



## Shutterwolf

Yeah, it happens in Murietta later in the year. None on the schedual yet, but it will happen. We have talked about doing a second Bass Pro event later in the year but it hasnt happened yet. 

Im always willing to meet anyone in Murietta for Open Swim to help work with your dog as well.


----------



## Hailey

*Please Help Me Socialize My Pup*

Hey guys! This may be a bit premature since I haven't even picked-up my baby from the breeder yet ...but are there any puppy-friendly (and of course fully-vaccinated) goldens out there that might want to meet-up for puppy play time in a few weeks? I'll be picking-up my 8-week-old on 3/13...so I'm thinking weekend of 3/28? I think I may be totally weird trying to plan a play date before I even have a dog, but I'm just so excited for his arrival! 

I'm in the LA area--Rancho Palos Verdes, specifically.

So you can see why I'm so excited, I'm attaching a pic of a few puppies from the litter. I don't know which puppy is Bear yet...but I'm kinda hoping it's the one giving side-eye (second puppy). I will find out this Friday at Puppy Pick Day.


----------



## Melfice

Hailey said:


> Hey guys! This may be a bit premature since I haven't even picked-up my baby from the breeder yet ...but are there any puppy-friendly (and of course fully-vaccinated) goldens out there that might want to meet-up for puppy play time in a few weeks? I'll be picking-up my 8-week-old on 3/13...so I'm thinking weekend of 3/28? I think I may be totally weird trying to plan a play date before I even have a dog, but I'm just so excited for his arrival!
> 
> I'm in the LA area--Rancho Palos Verdes, specifically.
> 
> So you can see why I'm so excited, I'm attaching a pic of a few puppies from the litter. I don't know which puppy is Bear yet...but I'm kinda hoping it's the one giving side-eye (second puppy). I will find out this Friday at Puppy Pick Day.


A golden puppy! Rusty loves all dogs, and he would love to play with a young pup. Same for my Brittany or Pomeranian haha

Only thing is you still might want to be careful with a young pup, since it won't have all it's shots yet. But my dogs are fully-vaccinated, and where did you plan on meeting for your pup to play?


----------



## Melfice

Hailey said:


> Hey guys! This may be a bit premature since I haven't even picked-up my baby from the breeder yet ...but are there any puppy-friendly (and of course fully-vaccinated) goldens out there that might want to meet-up for puppy play time in a few weeks? I'll be picking-up my 8-week-old on 3/13...so I'm thinking weekend of 3/28? I think I may be totally weird trying to plan a play date before I even have a dog, but I'm just so excited for his arrival!
> 
> I'm in the LA area--Rancho Palos Verdes, specifically.
> 
> So you can see why I'm so excited, I'm attaching a pic of a few puppies from the litter. I don't know which puppy is Bear yet...but I'm kinda hoping it's the one giving side-eye (second puppy). I will find out this Friday at Puppy Pick Day.


Funny you said the "one giving side-eye" because that's the puppy I would pick out too lol. He seems like the pup indeed 

Good luck and please post a ton of pictures of your new pup!


----------



## Hailey

Hi Melfice!

Thank you for responding to my post. I don't have a designated meet-up spot...I'm open! I just want it to be--like you said--somewhere safe. Don't want to risk contracting the deadly parvo. Do you have any suggestions?

I've read taking a puppy to indoor places that are in theory sanitized and dog-less, like Home Depot, is best to start...but I want to expose him to other (safe) dogs as soon as possible. An old roommate of mine had a standard poodle that must not have experienced other dogs as a pup because he was very aggressive towards other dogs. It was sad to see. I would take him running and have to go in the opposite direction if another dog came into view.

Another member suggested Petco puppy classes...which I will definitely be looking into.

Anyway, I will happily post pictures of Bear tomorrow!  I am so excited I can barely contain myself!!! :woot2:


----------



## Melfice

I don't know the Rancho Palos Verdes area, so I'm not sure where a good place to meet up would be. Home Depot might be an option, or some other dog friendly place.

Petco in my area has a puppy play time every weekend. They require proof of shots, and has small breeds and large breeds groups. I think you might want to ask about that, because it's a great way to socialize your pup.

Back to a meeting place. Maybe a beach area would be a good option? Let us all know, and we can start planning an event soon!


----------



## Hailey

*Bear*

I know I said I was going to post pictures of my new puppy from Pick Day, but my fiancé and I left the breeder feeling a little uncertain. We weren't sure we had found our puppy. However, we went back for a second visit last night...and brought the charmer below home!!! His name is Bear and we already love him to pieces!!! And, yes, it was a sleepless night. :

He smiled big on the car ride home (first pic) and then posted up on his Fresh Patch (we live in an apartment on the third floor). For some reason he has decided his grass is for sleeping and the carpet inside is for...you know. :doh: Hopefully we can get this corrected quickly. The new plan is to ditch Fresh Patch and take him downstairs every two hours/when he wakes/eats/drinks--whatever comes first. There are a lot of dogs in our neighborhood, so it makes me a little nervous to possibly expose him to parvo before all his shots are done...but I don't know what else to do. He's got his initial exam at the vet today. I think he's gonna do great!!! Lovelovelove him!


----------



## Max's Dad

Bear sure is adorable. Congratulations. More people will see him if you post over in the puppy section!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

*Bear*

Hi, Hailey,

Congratulations on your new pup! He's gorgeous!

I think two hours is too long in between trips outside. Try every 20 minutes, to start with. I would also carry him and minimize his time on the ground as much as possible, since you have to be in a public spot.

You may want to start a new thread like Max's Dad said, to let us know how it goes. I suspect that you'll have your hands full for a while, especially since you're on the third floor! :wavey:

Susan


----------



## Hailey

*Huntington Beach Social*

So...Bear will have his shots completed next Tuesday (May 5th)... wondering if anyone wants to get together for a social?? We discovered Bear loves water (see pic)...so we are dying to take him to Huntington Beach. I know a lot of you have been there before and have had fun.

I imagine weekends are best for people...so I'd like to throw out the following weekends as options:
May 23/24
May 30/31
June 6/7

What do you think and when are you free??


----------



## Melfice

Haha awesome picture of Bear! I can make those weekends you listed if it's on a Saturday. Once we get closer to the dates, I'll know for sure tho. 

But let's plan something soon if we can!


----------



## Max's Dad

Will check our schedule and figure out some dates. Will try to post later today.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

We may be able to make it


----------



## Coco's Mom

I would love for Coco to meet some new Golden friends. We will try to be there.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Sounds fun to me!


----------



## Hailey

Okay, so we are looking at May 23rd, May 30th, and June 6th. If interested, please respond with the best date for you.


----------



## Melfice

May 23rd, May 30th and June 6th are all perfect for me...since they are on a Saturday 

What about going back to that dog park in Coto de Caza? I'm looking at the pictures from this thread back in 2012, and the place looks awesome! I would love to go there with my pups, and I think the dogs will have a blast too.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

May 23 might be difficult for me, but Kirt could bring our dogs. May 30 and June 6, we could all come.


----------



## Brave

May 23rd is out for me. I have Memorial weekend plans. May 30th or June 6th would work better.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

For us it would have to be June 6th. The last meeting and test for Jet's Basic Obedience class is May 30th. 

I was thinking that we might be able to take Jet's test early, if we had to. We won't actually need that much time to be ready, since Jet's usually cooperative.


----------



## Coco's Mom

May 30 and June 6 work for me.


----------



## Fattner

Harley would love to come but my friend needs puppy classes first maybe next time ,I live in Tehachapi , ca near Bakersfield ,so it would be a road trip ! Harley loves truck rides ,so plz keep me posted thx


----------



## PatJ

May 23, May 30 and June 6 are open for us so far and we live near Dog Beach. We're trying to get into an obedience class so open dates are still iffy. I'd love to meet you all and introduce you to our new puppy, MacKenzie, who is 4 months old.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Fattner said:


> Harley loves truck rides ,so plz keep me posted thx


You're lucky. Our Jet gets horribly carsick, and he drools all over the car and on me on a short straight trip to the park (0.75 mile). He's fine once he gets out of the car, but he starts drooling before he ever steps in.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Great, those who can make it once the date and location are determined, can look forward to meeting Pat and MacKenzie! Sooner or later, we'll all get to meet each other anyway.


----------



## Hailey

Ok...looks like everyone who has responded so far can make June 6th. So let's say June 6th at Huntington Beach. :dblthumb2 Should we say afternoon?

I vote Coto for our second get together. I've seen the pics, Melfice, and I agree it looks wonderful! The one catch, it seems, is that the dog park is located inside a gated community...so we would need someone to grant access...


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks like there is a consensus for a meet-up at Huntington Beach on Saturday, June 6 in the afternoon. I would suggest 1pm. Arrive early because parking can be difficult. Last time I think we met near the lot furthest north, but I really do not remember. Perhaps someone more familiar with the beach can make a suggestion. Or remember the lifeguard tower number. I seem to recall number 27. 

As far as Coto is concerned, at that time a member lived in Coto and got all our names on a list to come in. I do not know if she still lives there. Perhaps DanaRuns will see this thread and advise if a meet up there is still possible.

Everyone, please confirm if you will be attending.


----------



## Coco's Mom

I will be there with Coco on June 6. It will be Coco's first visit to the beach.


----------



## Hailey

It will be Bear's first time at the beach, too...and, to date, he's only met one other golden outside his family. He turns 5 months on 6/5. Can't wait to meet everyone! :yipee:


----------



## Brave

Bear and I will be there as well.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Anyone coming through Santa Barbara and have room for Maddie and me, I would love to come.


----------



## DanaRuns

Max's Dad said:


> As far as Coto is concerned, at that time a member lived in Coto and got all our names on a list to come in. I do not know if she still lives there. Perhaps DanaRuns will see this thread and advise if a meet up there is still possible.


Ah! I was just at that Coto dog park last night. It's a wonderful place. It's a great place for a meetup, but I cannot get a boatload of people and their dogs in there anymore, sorry.

I would like to come to the June 6th meetup, but can't commit yet and I don't want to have to cancel like I did last time, so I'll hold off saying we'll all be there. But I do have my eye on this.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Jet, Summit, Kirt and I will be there! I hope you can all come.


----------



## GuliblGuy

I'm in for 6/6.

The lot that is furthest South (nearer Goldenwest & PCH) is larger and usually has much better parking. It is right by lifeguard tower #24.

Directions:
https://www.google.com/maps/dir//33...6716861,-118.0223203,128m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en


----------



## Max's Dad

Okay. South lot nearest Golden West. Tower 24. So far confirmed Guliblguy, Coco's Mom, Susan w Summit, Brave, Hailey. Maybe Melfice, Pat J and Danaruns.


----------



## PatJ

We'll be there too. June 6, 1pm, Tower 24.

Pat and MacKenzie


----------



## Max's Dad

*Reminder*

Our meet-up is scheduled for this Saturday at 1pm. Huntington Beach Dog Beach. South lot on PCH, closest to Golden West, near lifeguard tower #24. Forecast is for temperatures in the 60's and waves 2 to 3 feet. See everyone there!


----------



## Max's Dad

Bumping up this reminder for this Saturday!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Coco and I will be there on Saturday but might be a little late. We have doctor's appointment in the morning.


----------



## Hailey

Bear, Mike, and I can't wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

I am planning to be there with Gibbs, Ziva and Isabelle (and the ubiquitous Dave).


----------



## Max's Dad

DanaRuns said:


> I am planning to be there with Gibbs, Ziva and Isabelle (and the ubiquitous Dave).


Yea! See you there!


----------



## Max's Dad

8 members are scheduled to come with a total of 12 dogs! See you tomorrow!


----------



## GuliblGuy

Such a fun time as always! Here are some pics:























































And the whole album if you are so inclined:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153349019464643.1073741868.641669642&type=1&l=1e6fc796b4


----------



## DanaRuns

Great photos! Mind if I use a couple of them?

What a wonderful time. Thank you for letting us come along. Gibbs, Ziva and Isabelle had a blast (and now they are all bathed and dried and ready to go back!  ). It was great meeting the pups and seeing the other dogs again. Thanks Dave for putting this together.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Sure no problem!


----------



## Max's Dad

We had a terrific meet-up today at the Huntington Beach Dog Beach. There were at least 10 Golden Retrievers, including 3 puppies. Thanks to everyone who came. It was a lot of fun! Max got to retrieve his Chuckit Ball from the surf many times. He has been sacked-out ever since we left.  Here are a few pictures.


----------



## PatJ

It was so nice to meet all of you and your dogs yesterday! I just posted about it in the puppy forum. MacKenzie had a great time and was so tired that she didn't wake up when I raided the refrigerator at midnight. The ULTIMATE test of a happy, sleepy Golden!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, what a blast for the pups. 
You guys are so lucky to able to let your pups run off leash. 
The beaches in my area don't allow it because it's a tourist area, hefty fines if you get caught.


----------



## rabernet

Looks like great fun!


----------



## Doug

I so wish that we could have been there! 
It looks as though you had the most wonderful time


----------



## Hailey

Thanks to everyone who made it out yesterday! I'd say the meet-up was a success! It was great meeting everyone, being in the presence of so many smiling goldens, and seeing Bear have so much fun. And I want to thank everyone--especially Justin--for taking such great pictures! I'll be a better paparazzo next time, I promise!

Anyway, seeing as we scheduled this excursion months in advance, I'm thinking we schedule our next now...for, say, August? I'd love to go back to the beach...and, in August, it should be warm enough for both pups AND humans to get in the water! 

The end of August / beginning of September would be best for us -- so I'm throwing out the following Saturdays (which was the day everyone preferred this past time):

August 22
August 29
September 5
September 12

Yay or nay? If yay, which date is best?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Actually, Sunday is better for us. That's why we arrived so late. But we still got to meet everyone, and we're glad we came! This time, Summit actually went into the water!


----------



## Brave

Does anyone want to hit up the dog pool in Temecula/Muttieta? We typically reserve it for a couple hours and split the cost evenly between all families. 

It's got a shallow side and a deep side. Bear loves it.


----------



## Hailey

Country Kennels? I'm down.


----------



## DanaRuns

I'd be all for that.


----------



## Max's Dad

Country Kennels Dawg Water Park in Murrieta is a fun place to go. The pool is available for private events on Sunday afternoons from 1:00 pm until 5:30 pm. The park is nice. It is clean and parking is easy. They charge $60 per hour for up to 10 dogs. There is an extra charge per dog over 10. Last time we split the cost, and it was $10 per member. 

They have open swim on MWF afternoons. $12 per hour. Max and I go about once per month. Dogs must have proof of vaccinations and male dogs must be neutered to be allowed in open swim. Here is a photo from our last meet-up there.

Here is the website: DAWG WATERPARK

I am thinking Sunday, September 13th for a meet-up. Anyone who would like to go on a weekday, send me a message and Max and I will try to meet you there.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Hailey said:


> August 22
> August 29
> September 5
> September 12
> 
> Yay or nay? If yay, which date is best?


Pretty much any of those dates would work for me...and most weekends I end up taking Barley to the beach anyways if anyone wants a more impromptu meetup in between.

The pool in Murietta would be a blast again too!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I would definitely be interested in going to the waterpark! We went a few weeks ago and it was really fun. I will bring 1-2 dogs. Any of those dates should work for us.


----------



## Brave

If we want to do the waterpark, it'll have to be a Sunday. 

Does anyone mind that? If not, the dates to choose from would be 8/23, 8/30, 9/6 or 9/13. 

Max's Dad voted for 9/13.


----------



## Brave

And Bear loves (!!!!) the water park. Can you tell?


----------



## Hailey

September 13th in Murrieta works for us!


----------



## Fattner

sept 13 is my human dads bday , i will try to talk him into it !!!


----------



## goldenca

Ticket and I would love to go to the waterpark again. Sept. 12 or 13 th works for us.....I don't have any agility competitions that week. Last time at the watepark was a blast.


----------



## DanaRuns

Heck yeah!


----------



## PatJ

All the dates work for us so far. 

Pat and MacKenzie


----------



## Brave

Has anyone made the reservations?


----------



## Max's Dad

Okay. I reserved the park for Sunday, September 13th. Only time available was 4:00pm until 5:30pm. Also, this was the only date in the month of September that was available for a private group swim. Remember, proof of current vaccinations is required, including Bordetella. I noticed a new requirement that the dogs be free of fleas, or they will require a flea bath at owner's expense.


----------



## Brave

Thanks Max's Dad! 

I'll be bring Bear and Gypsy. I wonder how well prove they are flea free. Our pups wear flea/tick collars.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Thanks from us too, Max's Dad!

We'll be there on September 13.


----------



## Hailey

Brave said:


> Thanks Max's Dad!
> 
> I'll be bring Bear and Gypsy. I wonder how well prove they are flea free. Our pups wear flea/tick collars.


Probably comb through a few spots with a flea comb.

Thank you Max's Dad for making the reservation. We are looking forward to it!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I was just there on Sunday and they did not do anything different than the prior time I was there. 

And I can bring 1-2 dogs, depending on how many others are coming. I don't want to take up too much space if lots of people want to come!


----------



## goldenca

Ticket and I can come. She is doing better with her swimming and it would be good to see if she does as well without her BFF. (best furry friend)


----------



## Deech

Max's Dad said:


> Okay. I reserved the park for Sunday, September 13th. Only time available was 4:00pm until 5:30pm. Also, this was the only date in the month of September that was available for a private group swim. Remember, proof of current vaccinations is required, including Bordetella. I noticed a new requirement that the dogs be free of fleas, or they will require a flea bath at owner's expense.


Do you think there are enough dogs already or is there room for one more? I would love to meet up with you all... with Petra Jane and "new puppy without a name yet"... I don't think she will be swimming! I can keep her in her kennel if you prefer.

Candice


----------



## Max's Dad

Update: The meet-up is scheduled for September 13, Sunday, from 4:00pm until 5:30pm.The cost is $60 for up to 10 dogs. Additional dogs are $5.00 each. All dogs must have proof of vaccination, including Bordatella. I will pay the $60 upfront to the park, and collect reimbursement from those attending. Cost is per person, not per dog. This worked fine last time.

There is plenty of room, so the more the merrier. 

So far there are 6 confirmed to go: me, Goldenca, Goldenjackpuppy, Hailey, Susan, Brave. This could be as many as 8 or 9 dogs. 

Please confirm if you will be attending. 
Location of event: 25817 Washington Ave. Murrieta, CA 92562

Link:DAWG WATERPARK


----------



## Melfice

I can't make a meetup on a Sunday (most times) because I have Nosework class for Rusty and Kerrie Ann. 

This place looks awesome tho, and I hope we have other meetups there in the future.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Still planning on coming! I will just have Roxy with me


----------



## PatJ

So far, Mackenzie and I are planning to come. Hope my husband can join us too. He has a car show that day and will take some persuading to miss it!


----------



## goldenca

Ticket and I are still looking forward to the doggy water park day with all the goldens.


----------



## Hailey

Hi all! I haven't been here in awhile, so I'm happy to see our water event is still on. Mike and I are still looking forward to coming with Bear...though I must say I'm not sure in what capacity Bear will be participating. He has had the opportunity to go in the pool a couple times now and has been scared to go in past where he can stand. I'm hoping seeing other dogs swimming will give him the courage he needs to take the plunge!


----------



## GuliblGuy

Me n Barley will be there


----------



## Brave

Bear, Gypsy, and I are still planning on coming.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Summit and Jet are still coming, too. Kirt may have to bring them without me this time--I don't know for sure. I'd hate to miss meeting Gypsy, though!

So far, Summit uses pools to cool off in, but not for much real swimming.


----------



## Brave

Bear will NOT be coming. He's three-legging it ATM and is on activity restriction. 

I'm up in the air about bringing Gypsy. It could go one of two ways. Either she enjoys herself or she shuts down and cowers in a corner. She is still really nervous around other dogs. When we pass them she cowers submissively until they pass.


----------



## Hailey

Poor Bear! What happened??


----------



## Max's Dad

Sorry to hear about Bear. He will be missed.


----------



## Brave

Vet cleared Bear for activity, so we'll be bringing him to the park w/ Gypsy, barring any relapse. I figure she'll be more likely to be outgoing with Big Brother there. If not, we can always leash her up or move her to a more quiet part of the park. 

Do we have an estimate on the cost/family? I want to make sure I bring enough money.


----------



## Max's Dad

I expect it to cost around $10.00 per member. Could be less--depends on how many show-up.


----------



## PatJ

See you guys on Sunday - hope it's a little cooler by then!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Forecast for Sunday in Murrieta is a high of 90 degrees, but should be a little cooler by 4pm. Looks like we should have around 10 members attending with about 13 or 14 dogs. Be sure to bring toys for your dog and proof of vaccinations. Should be a fun afternoon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Have fun everyone, really great you all plan these fun get togethers for you and your Goldens. 

Hope to see lots of pictures!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Summit and Jet may not make it after all. Kirt has injured his hand and has to get it stitched, before taking care of other things today too. We'll just hope for the best. Have fun!


----------



## Brave

I hope he's ok, Susan. Best wishes to his speed recovery.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Update: Hand has been treated and Kirt, Summit and Jet will be there!


----------



## Max's Dad

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Update: Hand has been treated and Kirt, Summit and Jet will be there!


Excellent.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Thanks Dave for putting this together again, it was fun as always! Here are some choice pics:






















































All the pics if you wanna see:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153590057004643.1073741871.641669642&type=1&l=9955a449d3


----------



## Max's Dad

We had a great meet-up today at the waterpark in Murrieta, CA. Terrific turnout. Plus it was a beautiful day. Here are several photos. I tried to get shots of everyone's dogs.


----------



## PatJ

Thanks Dave for the greatest meet up! And apologies to everyone that MacKenzie jumped on - which was everyone in the group! She sure had fun. It's crash time now for her in the crate for the night.


----------



## goldenca

Thanks for organizing the meetup Dave.
Ticket had a blast. She did not want to stop swimming.
She is fast asleep now. Good to meet everyone and their dogs. Glad to see some puppies out there too. Can't wait for next one!


----------



## Max's Dad

Here are a few more photos from the waterpark that feature Max. He had a great time retrieving his float, did not want to quit, even after an hour and a half.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm so sorry we missed it. I had a work emergency that came up that is just about done now at 1:00 a.m. We will definitely be there next time!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, love seeing all the dogs, looks like everyone had a fantastic time.


----------



## rabernet

That's it, I'm moving to So Cal where you have awesome water parks for dogs!! LOL 

Looks like everyone had a blast!


----------



## OutWest

That looks like everyone had a great time. Perfect weather, too. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Rob's GRs

It looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## goldenca

*GoPro video of waterpark day*

I hope I load this youtube video OK. Don't know why it does not come out as sharp as on my computer.
Ticket sure had fun!


----------



## Hailey

Amazing photos and video! There's nothing like a bunch of goldens in a pool to put a smile on your face. Thanks to everyone who came out. And thanks to those who helped Bear feel more comfortable in the pool. EVENTUALLY he'll get in on his own...  He had a blast. He's still passed out!


----------



## Brave

Hailey said:


> Amazing photos and video! There's nothing like a bunch of goldens in a pool to put a smile on your face. Thanks to everyone who came out. And thanks to those who helped Bear feel more comfortable in the pool. EVENTUALLY he'll get in on his own...  He had a blast. He's still passed out!



He'll get there. He did SO good. I'm proud of him.


----------



## CashStringer

Is there another meet up planned in the future? We would love to bring Cash! We couldn't make the one last week and were so bummed!!


----------



## Max's Dad

CashStringer said:


> Is there another meet up planned in the future? We would love to bring Cash! We couldn't make the one last week and were so bummed!!


I am sure we will have another in a few months. Keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## CashStringer

I will do that!! Thanks!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

How about scheduling our event on a Saturday occasionally, to give any who can't ever come on a Sunday a chance to participate? That seems reasonable to me, especially considering that many can come on either day.

Also, it seemed to us that the later hour for the recent meetup actually worked out very well, with the reduced intensity of the sun. I don't know how people who had a longer distance to get home felt about it, though.


----------



## Max's Dad

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> How about scheduling our event on a Saturday occasionally, to give any who can't ever come on a Sunday a chance to participate? That seems reasonable to me, especially considering that many can come on either day.
> 
> Also, it seemed to us that the later hour for the recent meetup actually worked out very well, with the reduced intensity of the sun. I don't know how people who had a longer distance to get home felt about it, though.


Unfortunately, private party swims are only available at the waterpark on Sunday afternoons. Saturdays they have dock diving in the morning and open swim in the afternoon. We could meet on a Saturday afternoon, but it can get very crowded. Everyone would have to pay separately; cost is $12 plus $5 for each extra dog. Also, intact male dogs are not allowed at open swim. 

Of course, the beach is available on Saturdays and I think we had one meet-up there on a Saturday. We have had two or three meet-ups there, but it is very crowded, with run-ins with other dogs a bit of an issue. Also, parking is a hassle. 

I did like the later time for the meet-up. With fall here, and winter on the way, our days are getting shorter, and the winter sun is much less intense.

We will have to decide were we will go next time. I am thinking January 2016 for the next one.


----------



## Es Goodman

Max's Dad said:


> Unfortunately, private party swims are only available at the waterpark on Sunday afternoons. Saturdays they have dock diving in the morning and open swim in the afternoon. We could meet on a Saturday afternoon, but it can get very crowded. Everyone would have to pay separately; cost is $12 plus $5 for each extra dog. Also, intact male dogs are not allowed at open swim.
> 
> Of course, the beach is available on Saturdays and I think we had one meet-up there on a Saturday. We have had two or three meet-ups there, but it is very crowded, with run-ins with other dogs a bit of an issue. Also, parking is a hassle.
> 
> I did like the later time for the meet-up. With fall here, and winter on the way, our days are getting shorter, and the winter sun is much less intense.
> 
> We will have to decide were we will go next time. I am thinking January 2016 for the next one.


Where do we sign up?


----------



## Max's Dad

Es Goodman said:


> Where do we sign up?


Welcome to the forum!

If you look over this thread, you will see that we have a meet-up every few months. Last time we went to the Dawg Water Park in Murrieta. When we are going to have a meet-up, we post the information here, members "sign-up" and we have our event. The last few events have been well attended. Review the thread, and you will find photos! People come from all over SoCal--Orange and LA counties, Inland Empire and even San Diego.


----------



## GuliblGuy

When are we doin' something?!


----------



## pattysnyder

*Any meetups near Burlington (Vermont)?*

Hey everyone, newbie here. :wavey:


I've looked around on meetup.com but I was wondering if any of you are familiar with meetups for golden retrievers in or around Burlington Vermont. Or is there a resource I can check that shows meetups by State?

Thanks in advance for your help! 

Patty S.


----------



## Melfice

pattysnyder said:


> Hey everyone, newbie here. :wavey:
> 
> 
> I've looked around on meetup.com but I was wondering if any of you are familiar with meetups for golden retrievers in or around Burlington Vermont. Or is there a resource I can check that shows meetups by State?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Patty S.


Hello there...this thread is for So Cal owners, but you can make a new thread asking for people in the Burlington Vermont area tho


----------



## Melfice

GuliblGuy said:


> When are we doin' something?!


That's a good question! When is the next meetup?


----------



## Max's Dad

I am thinking a meet-up at the Dawg Water Park at Country Kennels in Murrieta on Sunday February 21st. Details to follow.


----------



## Melfice

Max's Dad said:


> I am thinking a meet-up at the Dawg Water Park at Country Kennels in Murrieta on Sunday February 21st. Details to follow.


Looks like fun!


----------



## DogOwner

Count us in!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Sounds good to us!


----------



## CashStringer

We would love to come! Quick question - I noticed on their website that males over 6 months were required to be neutered. Cash is 9 months and still intact (waiting until he's a bit older). Does that rule apply to something like this?


----------



## Max's Dad

CashStringer said:


> We would love to come! Quick question - I noticed on their website that males over 6 months were required to be neutered. Cash is 9 months and still intact (waiting until he's a bit older). Does that rule apply to something like this?


The neutering rule does not apply to private events such as our meet-up. However, all dogs must have current vaccinations, including Bordetella.


----------



## Max's Dad

Okay, I have booked a meet-up at the Dawg Water Park in Murrieta. Unfortunately, they are booked-up every weekend, so I had to push our date back until Sunday, March 13th!

*We are booked for 2pm to 3pm on Sunday, March 13th*. This is the first day of daylight savings time. Please RSVP so we have an idea of how many are coming. Cost is $60 for up to ten dogs, with an additional charge for each dog exceeding ten. As usual, I will pay the $60 fee upfront and everyone can reimburse me. Dogs need to have current vaccination records, but do not have to be neutered. No dogs in heat please. 

28517 Washington Ave.
Murrieta, CA 92562 951-677-6031

For those who have never been to the Dawg Water Park, it is a lot of fun. Max and I are regulars there, and it is one of his favorite activities. The pool area is clean and well maintained. I suggest you bring a toy, such as a ball or floatie for your dog to play with. Here are a couple of pictures. The website is 

DAWG WATERPARK


----------



## PatJ

MacKenzie and I have written the date on our calendar. Thanks for booking us for another great meet-up.


----------



## rayrayboomboom

Midas is 6 months old so this would be our first SoCal meetup and our first time at Dawg Waterpark! Please count us in!


----------



## goldenca

Ticket and I are planning on going ....I don't think we have agility competition that weekend.


----------



## CashStringer

We will be there too! It's our first meet up and we can't wait to meet everyone! Thanks for taking on the laboring oar of pulling this together!!


----------



## goldenca

Make that Ticket + 1 more golden girl. Can't wait to meet/see everyone.


----------



## GuliblGuy

Count in me and Barley!


----------



## Hailey

Another waterpark meet-up?! How exciting! Mike and I will be there with Bear and Lion. Lion is our new rescue golden--a 7 month old female. Thanks for setting this up, Dave!


----------



## Max's Dad

So far 7 confirmed with 9 Goldens!


----------



## Garou

Crosby and I will be there too! He's never been to a water park; should be a blast!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Our two will be there, with both of us!


----------



## nesdog

I would love to do this with Katie, but we've never had her in a pool and she is still somewhat reactive around other dogs (although, oddly, never at the doggie day camp, just on walks, etc.).

I'll be watching for another meetup closer to summer.


----------



## Garou

I might be bringing a friend and her golden too -- this is gonna be great!


----------



## Melfice

I won't be able to make March 13th, because I'll be at an ORT with Rusty and Kerrie Ann. Maybe we can have more meet ups this Summer and Fall.

Have fun everyone, and I hope to be at the next event later this year


----------



## Max's Dad

Reminder, Meet-up is a week from this Sunday, March 13. If everyone shows, could have as many as 14 Golden Retrievers! Check this post for details.

Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - View Single Post - SoCal Meetup!


----------



## rayrayboomboom

Looks like Midas and I can't make it after all.  There is a GRCGLA Match we'll be attending that same day. Hope to hit up the next one!


----------



## Max's Dad

As of today, 14 Golden Retrievers are expected to attend.


----------



## Pandy

Interested in coming with Shiro possibly of there's still space available or someone else can't make it if not next time, his leash manors are still not the best and he whines when he gets super excited but w/e sense it's a water park anyway lol if not, maybe next time! Sad he dosnt get to see other goldies much. Sorry we haven't made it out yet been so busy , Shiro turned 2 recently. Time flies!








He hasn't been in a pool yet so not sure how he'd react.


----------



## Max's Dad

Pandy said:


> Interested in coming with Shiro possibly of there's still space available or someone else can't make it if not next time, his leash manors are still not the best and he whines when he gets super excited but w/e sense it's a water park anyway lol if not, maybe next time! Sad he dosnt get to see other goldies much. Sorry we haven't made it out yet been so busy , Shiro turned 2 recently. Time flies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't been in a pool yet so not sure how he'd react.


There is always room for one more. It is a dog park, so the dogs are off leash. There is plenty of room to run around if he does not go into the pool. See you Sunday. Remember, all dogs must have vaccination records, including bordetella.


----------



## Melfice

Have fun this weekend everyone, and make sure to take some good pictures!


----------



## goldenca

I am having some car trouble and won't be able to make it Sunday.
I will go next time...have fun everyone!


----------



## Pandy

Max's Dad said:


> There is always room for one more. It is a dog park, so the dogs are off leash. There is plenty of room to run around if he does not go into the pool. See you Sunday. Remember, all dogs must have vaccination records, including bordetella.


Thanks! we'll make sure to bring everything : ] see you there~~


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You all have the best get togethers, have a great time. 
Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## CashStringer

Hey all! I hate to cancel last minute but we just had a family conflict come up and we won't be able to make it. You have NO IDEA how bummed I am - there is nothing in this world that sounds better than hanging out with a whole bunch of amazing golden retrievers and meeting all of you guys! I guess we are going to have to wait until next time. I am soooo sorry! But please post lots of photos and we will do everything possible to make the next one!!


----------



## Pandy

Sorry we got here just as everyone left! Got a bit lost theres two of the same address in Murietta but now we know which one it is. It was nice saying hi so next time some of you will recognize us. Planning to come to the next meet I just need to get him neutered anyone fun meeting you max's dad and sorry for keeping you, next time we'll hang out : )


----------



## GuliblGuy

That was lots of fun! Here are pics!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153973051314643.1073741875.641669642&type=1&l=f5a110d970


----------



## Max's Dad

Today was our meet-up at the waterpark in Murrieta. We had a nice time. It was great to see some familiar faces, plus there were a few new faces today. Weather was cool, but not uncomfortable. I took a few pictures.


----------



## PatJ

Thank you Dave (Max's Dad) for organizing this great get together. MacKenzie had a blast! She was so tired that she conked out on the back seat and never smelled or heard my husband unwrapping a candy bar on the way home. I think that's a first for a golden.


----------



## swishywagga

How wonderful, looks like a great time was had by all!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful pictures, what a great place to take your Goldens. 
Looks like you all had a fantastic time. 

Thanks for sharing pictures, really enjoyed them.


----------



## Max's Dad

I have posted a new thread for a meet-up here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-events/426946-so-cal-meet-up-new-thread.html#post6733002


----------

